# The DRAGON ADOPTERS club, dammit



## Dragon

Because it seems more and more people have DragA eggs. If you don't have one, go join nao, here~



Dragons CLICK THEM NAO/IMAGESPAM
                        
                  
  
      
Click/Join?


----------



## Flora

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club?*

YES.

My dragon hatched today.  I'm so happy!

Was going to name him Kuro, but typed it as Kruo, then dcided it was absolutely adorable.



But why does it still look like an egg?


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club?*

It takes a few minutes for the picture to change, I think. =D
Kruo sounds cool~ But how would you pronounce that?


----------



## Jason-Kun

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club?*

I'm in.


----------



## Kali the Flygon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club?*

*chirps and points to sig*


----------



## Flora

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club?*



Dragon said:


> But how would you pronounce that?


Crew-oh.

Yay~


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club?*

Nuuu you copied me Kali ;_;
But Storm will mature faster! :o

Also
Lizardus=lulz 
His wings amuse me =3


----------



## Shadowstar

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club?*

This=Yes.


Wyver, my level 26, male Wyvern! Air element.

I have shit loads or recorces It's rediculous.


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club?*

Shit, that's cool :o And yes, another Air element~

Storm has 90%, if anyone wants to click? =D

EDIT: Nuuu Westerns level up the slowest ;_;


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club?*

uups i dbl pst

Epic epicness is epic, look at this epic epicness~ :o

Thank joo fur clikking~ Storm is epic :o But.. what the 



Spoiler: swear word



fuck


 are her wings doing?


----------



## Kali the Flygon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club?*

:( I neeeed more cliiicks... so feeew....


----------



## Sike Saner

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club?*

Joining. :D



Fwee. ^^


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club?*

Awesome~ ^^ Sharra's artwork is epic.


----------



## Sike Saner

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club?*

Agreed. ^^ The dinos were ultimately what sealed the deal in terms of me getting one of these--I really like their design. And I really like the animation with the little bug flying around that they have at this stage, too. ^^


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club?*

Hmm, more people have Air DragAs than I thought.. apparently Fires were supposed to be the most popular.


----------



## Shadowstar

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Wait, I was thinking of another person's dragon, my Wyver is water element, I stand corrected. XD

I have 852 dragon scales, 9 Reptile scales, 9 Dragon Furs, 158 White Aura, 1280 Blue Aura, 23 Red aura, and 29 Green Aura... Wow. I LOVE YOU WYVER. BUT YOU NEED TO HURRY UP AND REACH LEVEL 30. :D


----------



## Noctowl

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

 I got one. May I join?


----------



## Ice tiger

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

 I got one, can I join? And it's lonely! Visit it! Please.


----------



## shadow_lugia

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

You know I had to.


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Awesum, ppl.

And registration is back up...?


----------



## Noctowl

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

I guess it is, or I wouldn't have got my dragon. ^^ I hope it hatches soon.


----------



## Sike Saner

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Apparently Sharra is going to be a teenager soon. Cool. ^^


----------



## Flora

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Kruo's gonna be a kid soon. *excited*


----------



## Noctowl

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

My eggie is gonna hatch soon, apparently. Can't wait.


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Furdragons are awesome, wants

Must click on ppl's dragons~

And yeah, so Westerns grow the slowest, but I have the most clicks >:3
But it's less than a Drag Cave hatchling, nuuu ;_;


----------



## Ice tiger

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

 Hmm 99% more till it hatches. Please clicky


----------



## shadow_lugia

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Yaaaay

The dino hatched. It's a girl, and I gave her the Water element and named her Acuity.

Maybe I should get two other dragons (later, of course) and name them Verity and Valor :P


----------



## Shadowstar

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Whoo another. Wyver got to level 30 today~ So I got a Fur Dragon this time. :D


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Awww, already? >:/
I want level 30... and I get Furdragon =)

Hmm... What element 'choo choosing, Shadowstar? I WANT EARTH


----------



## Ice tiger

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

 Yay! She hatched! Her name is Kuori :3 (Coo-Or-E)


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

I signed up, but I haven't gotten my email yet to activate.  >:

I hope it comes soon.


----------



## Noctowl

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

He hatched! but he's lonely...apparently. =[


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

I have converted much people to the great religion of DRAGA =D

Well, apparently people don't liek clicking on DragAs. But I click on everyones' *shifty eyes* Storm must reach level 30! So I can get mah Furdragon! Earth element get


----------



## Shadowstar

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Erm... Either Air or Fire. ^___^


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Woo Earth get I have nearly two times more views than you, and Wyver's a higher level wtf? ;_;


----------



## Shadowstar

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

I dunno. I guess Wyverns level up faster. :D


----------



## Flora

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Kruo's a child. ^^


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*



:D I finally got one!  Click him?


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Ooh, welcome to teh club, FMC~

I just noticed caps were off when I signed up. Hell, I hate that >:/ So I'm just 'dragonwing' ;_;

Woo one more level and I can get mah Furdragon =D


----------



## Sike Saner

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Fwee, Sharra just became a teenager! ^^


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

May I joinage? My little girl just hatched.


----------



## Kali the Flygon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Yay, my dragon's growing up! Now a child, rather than a hatchling.


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

:D  mine has about 20% to go before level 5, and that's when they hatch, right?



*huggles* help him/her grow please!


----------



## shadow_lugia

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Acuity doesn't get visited by anyone but me :(

Click?


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*



eeee!  He's so cuuute. *pets*  I have a hatchling now!


----------



## Ice tiger

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

 Click her please so she becomes a child! 
And a question, what level do the become children?


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

10 or 15, I think.

Come on people, one more level and I can get mah Furdragon =D


----------



## Flora

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

13.

Why does Kruo still look like a hatchling?


----------



## Sike Saner

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

A similar thing happened to me when Sharra became a teenager--the child sprite was still showing here for a while. Curiously enough, this was the only place I had her posted in which she wasn't showing the teenager image yet.


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

It takes a bit of time, rar >:/

Hmmm, 87%, level 29. =D


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

oops dbl post

but this is important.

Woo got a Furdragon~


----------



## Sike Saner

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Just added backgrounds to Sharra's page. ^^ I'm glad the backgrounds I liked best were among the cheapest ones.


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Aw, I want the sky background :<

Psst put up cheap offers of Blue Aura for Dragonwing~


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

;^; my dragon is looonely.



Also how long does it take to get to level ten so I can give him items?


----------



## Ice tiger

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

  Shes lonely D: Click her! Please~


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Nyahaha, got mai backgrounds~ Click my dragons to check them out~ >:3

Also: aaah my Furdragon hatched wot should I name.. her? *yes* Earth element, by the time you read this it'll be too late. >:3


----------



## Ice tiger

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

 30% more and she will be a child! Visit please?


----------



## Noctowl

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

 40% till this guy's childhood...can you clickey? He's taking ages to level.


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

 Named her Glade~ Not like anyone cares, though >_O Earth element. Woo.


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*



:D he's level ten now! I gave him some items and stuff.  he's lonely though >:

Does anyone know if there are clicksites for these like there are for DC dragons?


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Hmmm... *google*


----------



## Ice tiger

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

 Shes a child! Yay! :D Thankies to all who clicked~


----------



## shadow_lugia

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Acuity is also a child <3

She wants to make more friends, though.

('Case you have sigs off ;D)


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Sorry FMC, none yet D:

So we must click each others' eggs every day!

Hey hey hey would it make you happy if I put everyone's eggs on the front page? So if you come in(dun't click the last page liiink) you can click everyone's dragons, and everyone clicks yours. Yes? 

Juuuuust noparse your dragons' code. >:3


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

oooh good idea.  Here's his link.



		PHP:
	

[url=http://FullMetalCookies.dragonadopters.com/dragon_23505][img]http://www.FullMetalCookies.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_23505_25000_pixel.gif[/img][/url]


----------



## Flora

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Sure! Mine is:

[url=http://QueenOfHyperSquirrels.dragonadopters.com/dragon_18033][img]http://www.QueenOfHyperSquirrels.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_18033_17889_pixel.gif[/img][/url]


----------



## Ice tiger

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Heres mine~ Dadidida 
[url=http://Icetiger.dragonadopters.com/dragon_20875][img]http://www.Icetiger.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_20875_21810_pixel.gif[/img][/url]


----------



## Noctowl

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Mine~
[url=http://Frickish.dragonadopters.com/dragon_20790][img]http://www.Frickish.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_20790_22553_pixel.gif[/img][/url]


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

    These added shortly CLIPBOARD~ Wow, we have lots of water dragons. >_O


----------



## Sike Saner

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Here's Sharra's:

[url=http://GraphiteStorm.dragonadopters.com/dragon_8387][img]http://www.GraphiteStorm.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_8387_9610_pixel.gif[/img][/url]

Fwee... she's only one level away from 30. ^^


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Addddddedddddd~

And then you can get another dragon :o


----------



## Noctowl

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Been buying lots of items for my little draggie. ^^ He even has some red backgrounds now. Yay!


----------



## Flora

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

70% to level up!  (And I made a level 20 necklace, dangit.)


----------



## shadow_lugia

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

[*url=http://Thornstar.dragonadopters.com/dragon_20954][*img]http://www.Thornstar.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_20954_22741_pixel.gif[/img][/url] is lonely D:

My computer won't let me post the code without it becoming a link, even in code tags. SCREW YOU COMPUTER >O


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

A dead. Added~


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

C: Heiderich is a child now yaaaay


----------



## Flora

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*



shadow_lugia said:


> My computer won't let me post the code without it becoming a link, even in code tags. SCREW YOU COMPUTER >O


[noparse][B]The noparse tag is your friend. ^^[/B][/noparse]


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Just a bit more til Glade becomes a child, everyone~

Clickity click


----------



## Sylph

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Can I please join?



This is my darling Suoh.


----------



## Sike Saner

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Just got my second egg! ^^



And here's its code:

[url=http://GraphiteStorm.dragonadopters.com/dragon_34142][img]http://www.GraphiteStorm.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_34142_9610_pixel.gif[/img][/url]


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

In, added~


----------



## Sike Saner

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

My latest egg hatched! ^^


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Glade is a bit older~ Woo.


----------



## S. E.

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Can I has joinage? 



I just joined Dragon Adopters today~


----------



## shadow_lugia

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Maaaaaaaan Acuity is still so lonely D:


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

In, Shining Eevee. Gaah you took a Furdragon too ;_;

DragA dragons seem to be receiving a retardedly low amount of clicks. >:/


----------



## Noctowl

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

I know, its really annoying. ;_;


----------



## S. E.

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*



Ruffledfeathers said:


> I know, its really annoying. ;_;


How come? I mean, my choice of dragon doesn't really affect you, does it?


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Well, I wanted a Furdragon at first when I saw the screenshots, but I forgot about that and got a Western. And everyone else started picking up Furdragons.

But I'm happy now, since Storm reached level 30 and I got Glade. So yeah. =)


----------



## Noctowl

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*



Shining Eevee said:


> How come? I mean, my choice of dragon doesn't really affect you, does it?


I wasn't saying that's annoying. I was saying that the fact that these dragons get low amounts of clicks is annoying.


----------



## S. E.

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

@Ruffledfeathers: Oh. Right. Yeah, that is annoying.
@Dragon: I gets it nao~

Pointless post is pointless.


----------



## Kitsune

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Why lookie here D:

http://xaale.dragonadopters.com/dragon_20677





I found a DA thread on this site 8D

Why hello thar.

To start, I won 0/5 lotteries today :'D


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

hi thar. =D

Air Furdragons look wierdly coloured >_O 
But that makes them awesome, so. =)

Hmm, if I ever stop procrastinating I'll look into spriting DragA dragons. >:3


----------



## Ice tiger

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Kuori is level 20! ^-^ 
But she is lonely :( More people should click on DragA dragons! 
When will she be a teenager? Is it level 25?


----------



## Flora

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Mine's level 24. ^^

I was going to ask that, too.


----------



## Kitsune

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Aeria is level 20 8D

Yeah, I want to know when she becomes a teenager.

I mean, if she isn't NOW there won't be much space between levels :/

Then again, I hear it's hell to grow past 25 ^_^;;


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

I think 25, but. If I remember Storm grew at level 20? >_O

She's level 36 right now, not really slow. It's the exact same as levels 20-30, I guess but we don't get any clicks anyways, so whatever. =D


----------



## shadow_lugia

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Acuity doesn't get clicks either :(

Come on, I want my wyvern already!


----------



## S. E.

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*



"Your Dragon Egg would like other people to visit it. So it can have more friends."

Come on, all my dragon egg wants is friends~
...
I didn't think eggs "wanted" for anything.


----------



## Noctowl

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Ha, mine said that once. But now it doesn't. It just says mine is lonely.


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Here is my egg, hopefully I can join~


----------



## JolteonShock

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Here's my Wyvern.  I joined the site just to get into this club.  :D  Can I join?


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Yeah, in? =D And if everyone who hasn't given me their dragons' noparsed code, that'd be awesome, kthxbai.

*pops back in* Oh oh guess what? Storm is level 37, and going to be an adult soon~ *celebrates*


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

C: Heiderich reached level 20. yaaaaay!


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

*celebrates with FMC*
Everyone gets some dragon food! *passes around raw deer meat*

And for you vegetarians, have some dragon aura! *passes around dragon aura*
Wait, that's not edible. :<

Oh yeah, and FMC, I lied to you. Linkity link. Now I see the adult Western and Furdragons... awesome. :o


----------



## Ice tiger

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

*Pokes Kuori* 
Shes level 22, and is 'Developing* :D Yays, but she is lonely ;-; visit?


----------



## Sike Saner

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

*visits* ^^

Rulean became a child recently. ^^

And I've been having curiously good luck with the lottery lately. o.o


----------



## Flora

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Kruo is a teen. ^^


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

My egg hatched~

Thanks for the clicks!

EDIT: Huh? Why hasn't the pic changed?


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

you just need to hard refresh (ctrl + F5)


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

It worked, thanks.


----------



## Ice tiger

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

11% more till level 24! Please help her grow into a teen!
(This is taking forever D:<)


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Midnight is almost a teen :D

oh, her noparsed code... Here:
[url=http://LunarWisp.dragonadopters.com/dragon_22021][img]http://www.LunarWisp.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_22021_23992_pixel.gif[/img][/url]

I just wish I would actually buy a dragon backround... I keep buying item backrounds by accident lol


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Will add momentarily. =3

And it does say if the backgrounds are for dragons or for items..?


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*



Dragon said:


> Will add momentarily. =3
> 
> And it does say if the backgrounds are for dragons or for items..?


I know but I keep forgetting to check xD


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

 Come on, 86%~ And then Storm's an adult and can watch R rated movies~


----------



## S. E.

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Yay, Violet's a child now! Nowhere near as cute as hatchling, but still.

Oh, and her code: [url=http://TwilightEevee.dragonadopters.com/dragon_41598][img]http://www.TwilightEevee.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_41598_48054_pixel.gif[/img][/url]


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Oh yeah, codes:


		Code:
	

[url=http://Taliax.dragonadopters.com/dragon_45852][img]http://www.Taliax.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_45852_53071_pixel.gif[/img][/url]

Whoops:


		PHP:
	

[url=http://Taliax.dragonadopters.com/dragon_45852][img]http://www.Taliax.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_45852_53071_pixel.gif[/img][/url]


----------



## Sike Saner

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Re: Sharra:

"She is developing. She is going to be an adult soon."

:D Fwee!


----------



## Noctowl

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Rayquansi is a teen now. Yay. I just hope he doesn't suffer from too many mood swings. XD


----------



## Ice tiger

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Kuori is a teen! :D
*Dances*


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

^xD
Alphaera is almost a child.

EDIT: Post ninja'd by Ice Tiger


----------



## shadow_lugia

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Whoo that makes three new teens.

Acuity is one too.

But she's quite lonely, I suspect D: She's been lonely her WHOLE LIFE.


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Alphaera is always lonely, too.


----------



## JolteonShock

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Wyzouen is a child!  YAYZ.
Oh yes, can someone explain what nosparse codes are?  I can't remember.


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

WOO STORM IS EPIC

And I'll add in a bit, feel lazy righ now. :<


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Midnight finally became a teen :D


----------



## Ice tiger

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

^ yay! :D 
Urg... why are DragonAdopters dragons ALWAYS lonely? :<


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

^I don't know, but Alphaera is too. 
And she became a child! :D


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

i can has teenager wyvren?

I CAN HAS~


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Yay for growing dragons~

When you feed your dragon(s), do you give them a piece of dragon food at a time, or more? I usually give them ten pieces each >:3


----------



## S. E.

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*



Dragon said:


> When you feed your dragon(s), do you give them a piece of dragon food at a time, or more? I usually give them ten pieces each >:3


Usually, I wait until it gives you the "not producing 100% resources anymore but still not hungry" message and then I give my dragon _one_ unit of dragon food. Just one. That usually keeps the resources at optimal amounts.


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

^I might try that, I've been giving however much I buy, then waiting for that message, buying more food, and feeding again.


----------



## Ice tiger

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

I buy 50 units and give Kuori the maximum she can carry :D (30 at the moment)


----------



## S. E.

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Actually, I don't _always_ do it that way. Sometimes I get impatient watching her resources steadily decrease and I give her the food before it gives me the message. >>


----------



## Flora

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

  I can haz lizard-thingy?


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

u can hasss~ ^.=.^


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*



Flora and Ashes said:


> I can haz lizard-thingy?


Is that a lizardus egg?


----------



## Flora

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Yep.


----------



## Sike Saner

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Sharra just became an adult, and holy crapola, do the adult dinos look cool. o__o


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Adults of everything are epic :o

Go Sharra~


----------



## Flora

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Oh by the way:



I haz baby lizard.


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

^BABY LIZARD IS CUTE. O.o i HAVE WAY TOO MUCH FUN WITH THE CAPS LOCK

xD forgot to turn it off


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

I can almost get another dragon :D

Just a couple more levels ^^


----------



## Noctowl

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

I has new dragon. 




		PHP:
	

[url=http://Frickish.dragonadopters.com/dragon_55466][img]http://www.Frickish.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_55466_22553_pixel.gif[/img][/url]


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Alphaera is lonelyer than usual. D: And yes, I know lonelyer isn't a word.


----------



## Ice tiger

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

 I can haz dino?


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

^You can haz dino. :D


----------



## shadow_lugia

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

O guess what.

Yeah.

Acuity got to level 30 :D

And I has...



a Wyvern.



		PHP:
	

[url=http://Thornstar.dragonadopters.com/dragon_55744][img]http://www.Thornstar.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_55744_22741_pixel.gif[/img][/url]


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Added.

Oh oh and I can get another dragon soon~ Uh.. I'm gonna get an Eastern. =3 Just because. Or maybe.. Bah, I don't know ;_;


----------



## shadow_lugia

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

I'll get an Eastern after little Wyvern grows up :3 *pets Wyvern*


----------



## Ice tiger

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

[url=http://Icetiger.dragonadopters.com/dragon_55506][img]http://www.Icetiger.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_55506_21810_pixel.gif[/img][/url]
:D There you go. Hope it hatches soon, I will make it fire element :3


----------



## Noctowl

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

I'll probably end up making my furdragon a fire type...I like the colours it has...


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Added. Air Furdragons are kinda.. weirdly coloured. I was actually expecting them to be grey, before..? And Earth dragons to be greener. And Fire to be orange and red, but. >_< That's what makes DragA dragons so awesome? :D


----------



## shadow_lugia

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Well, I got bored and started to roll through the ranking.

The highest one here is Dragon (duh) who is number... 2069 D:

Lucky. I lurk at the abyssmal 10436. That's ten thousand four hundred thirty-six if you can't make sense of that ;-;


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Holy crap, there's even that many people? DD:

Thaz is still awesomer. :<


----------



## Peter

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

D:
I want a dragon but registration is not enabled ;-; 
I wants an eastern or dino...... or western.....


----------



## shadow_lugia

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Acutally the lowest person right now is number 45001 :P


----------



## Ice tiger

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Dino hatched! :D Shes a girl, fire element, named Ember :D Cutefuls ^^ <3


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Baby dinos are so epic :o

And now I can't decide on what to get next. Glade is level 28, so I should think fast >_<


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

45% until level 30 :D  click, click!  *hugs Heiderich*

I'm getting a furdragon next.


----------



## Flora

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Oh I forgot to give the thingy for Ashes:

[url=http://QueenOfHyperSquirrels.dragonadopters.com/dragon_54103][img]http://www.QueenOfHyperSquirrels.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_54103_17889_pixel.gif[/img][/url]


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Added. 

And I suddenly want a Water Eastern..? :D


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*



:D I has furdragon!  Here's it's code

[url=http://FullMetalCookies.dragonadopters.com/dragon_56554][img]http://www.FullMetalCookies.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_56554_25000_pixel.gif[/img][/url]


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

I can almost get another dragon too :D

Idk what Element (I can't decide between Water and Earth... Poo) but I know I want a western.


----------



## shadow_lugia

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

The Wyvern is a hatchie :3

Since it's a he, I named him Valor (continuing with my lake trend). He's also a water element.


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Added, lalala, but what's with the Water elements? DD: You people are sooo boring.

Yes, I'm going to be a hypocrite in a week or so, but I'm not yet. :3


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

I want a western, but I really don't know what element I'd get. I don't care much for furdragonds, dinos, or wyverns.


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

You.. have a Western already? o_o

And Furdragons are awesome, they have.. fur. Which makes them awesome DD:DD


----------



## Sylph

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

My Dragon...just needs...more veiws so it will be lv. 30...

 Please look at my darling?


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*



Dragon said:


> You.. have a Western already? o_o
> 
> And Furdragons are awesome, they have.. fur. Which makes them awesome DD:DD


Whoops, meant eastern. ^^;


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

MUAHAH *points epically at moony* YOU HAVE A WATER ELEMENT TOOO~

And level 29 sucks, doesn't it? Feels like it's leveling up so slowly..


----------



## Sylph

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Totally....And I want to get my next dragon now.....*pout*


----------



## JolteonShock

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Me too!  D:
I don't want to sound like broken record, but can someone please explain the nosparse code?  I wants my dear Wyzouen on the front page!  :D


----------



## Sylph

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

My Souh is lv. 30~

Now i have new egg. Can she please be put on the front page?



[url=http://MoonPanther.dragonadopters.com/dragon_57369][img]http://www.MoonPanther.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_57369_26166_pixel.gif[/img] [/url]


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*



I can has furdragon? :D

[url=http://FullMetalCookies.dragonadopters.com/dragon_56554][img]http://www.FullMetalCookies.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_56554_25000_pixel.gif[/img][/url]


----------



## S. E.

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

^D'aww, looks like Violet when she was a hatchling. :3

When my dragon reaches Lv. 30 I intend on getting an Eastern Dragon. Probably Earth element.


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

I'll have to see what the different elements look like for an eastern. Alphaera is level 30 now~


----------



## shadow_lugia

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*



Dragon said:


> Added, lalala, but what's with the Water elements? DD: You people are sooo boring.
> 
> Yes, I'm going to be a hypocrite in a week or so, but I'm not yet. :3


Well atleast I have a purpose =_= I wanted to get three water element dragons and name them after the lakes of Sinnoh. Which you can see right now.


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

^That's a neat idea. I'll probably get an air element, but I'm not sure.


----------



## silverfur

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

i love my dragons!


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Uh, right. Welcome to the club. *hands over jacket and shakes hand* 

Have I mentioned the jackets? *hands out jackets to everyone* We got jackets in the club~ And Glade is 70% last time I checked, probably level 30 nao? =D


----------



## Flora

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

^ close but no- JACKET. *steals*


----------



## S. E.

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*



Taliax said:


> I'll have to see what the different elements look like for an eastern. Alphaera is level 30 now~


This site has the art and sprites of all dragons for all elements in all stages (up to Adult, anyways). It's pretty cool and it's what I used to determine which element I wanted Violet to be (and that Eastern I'm planning on getting).


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Western!
[url=http://LunarWisp.dragonadopters.com/dragon_57478][img]http://www.LunarWisp.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_57478_23992_pixel.gif[/img][/url]
Gonna element it Earth, probably.


----------



## Sike Saner

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Rulean's a teenager now and just a few levels away from enabling me to get another egg. :D I've decided to get a wyvern next time, and it'll be a fire wyvern.


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Added, fwee, getting third dragon, be male be male be male, let this name fit ;_;

EDIT:  Yay~


----------



## S. E.

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*



Dragon said:


> Added, fwee, getting third dragon, be male be male be male, let this name fit ;_;
> 
> EDIT:  Yay~


*sends male vibes and plays dragon lottery WEWT*

Violet is "developing", by the way. She's gonna be a teen in two levels now~


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Uh, whoops, I think I said Alphaera is lv. 30. She's level 20.


----------



## Flora

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*



I has child.


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

I like the lizardus air element, I might get one next.


----------



## silverfur

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

I love blue!~


----------



## JolteonShock

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Wyzouen is developing!  yayz!


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

silverfur, could you try not posting in single unrelevant sentences, kthxbai?

I'm a hypocrite, but nyah. >:/ Uh.. discussion topic.. What is your least favourite element, dragon, and resource? >_<

Uh. I don't like fire, really, it just annoys me. Lizarduses (?) are.. weird to me, I dunno. >_O And since I don't have any use for them.. (and no Dinos) Reptile Scales are boring. You probably all disagree with me on something. =D


----------



## silverfur

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

*gasp!* it is NOT unrelated!!!! blue is my dragon adopter dragon!!! look at her tag!


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

^True, Dragon. XD 
Uh... I guess my least favorite would have to ba either dinos or wyverns. I agree that reptile scales are boring. I like lizardus's, though.


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Well, you don't have to post in single sentences then, or at least _try_ not to. >_O

I'm naming my (male) Eastern ed'Rashtekaresket~ If it fits. Otherwise I'll just have to name him.. Eldest. >_< Young Wizards ftw~ I wanted to name him ed'Rashtekaresket tk Gh'shestaesteh, but I bet you it won't fit DD: And yes, I memorized that. :DDDD


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Huhwut? Go Eldest~ that book is win. [/offtopic] 
Lame post is lame.


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

NO THAT'S NOT WHY >:/ But it could be?

Uh. ed'Rashtekaresket is a FREAKING AWESOME FOURTY FOOT LONG SHARK WHO IS IMMORTAL, no seriously shark, who is awesome. So I stole his name. :DDD

Apparently the highest form of flattery is stealing someone's name~


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

^Cool~


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Hmm, my least favorite Dragon, I'll agree is the Lizardus, I like all the elements, and I'll also agree that I don't like Reptile Scales.

So for the most part I agree with Dragon x3


----------



## S. E.

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

I have to agree, nobody seems to want Reptile Scales on the Markets. When I do get them I always use them to buy Dragon Food. And while I like all their other forms, I don't like the way Adult Lizardus look. Speaking of which, I just realized the Eastern Dragon Adult forms look pretty lame as well. It's a shame, considering I especially like their Child and Teenager forms. In fact, I've changed my mind on getting an Eastern now. I think I'll go for either a Western or a Wyvern when I can.


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

After this Western grows up, I'll probably get a Fire Fur Dragon, and then a Water Wyvern.


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

I did a custom edit of my furdragon, incuding what he'll look like when he's older. :D  



















they're not animated because I don't have a program that can do that :C but if anyone could, I would love them forever, since I don't know how to animate anyway xD;


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

I can't halp you there, I can't animate either. They look cool, though.


----------



## silverfur

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

I has a new egg! I happy!


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Uh, where is it? And Alpaera is almost a teen~ I like the western teens the best.


----------



## silverfur

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

if you click on blue youl find it


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*



Full Metal Cookies said:


> I did a custom edit of my furdragon, incuding what he'll look like when he's older. :D
> 
> they're not animated because I don't have a program that can do that :C but if anyone could, I would love them forever, since I don't know how to animate anyway xD;


Ooh, I could do that, cuz PS animates! I'll grab the sprites and then recolor em for ya.

My Western only needs 10% to hatch too. :D

Edit: I tried animating it, but the quality is terrible DX

I'll try again later though ^^


----------



## Ice tiger

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Embers level 10 :D 
And shes going to be a child soon! Yay! :D


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Oh yeah, I was meaning to recolour my dragons and crap >_< Uh, I'll add it to the list of crap to do. Pffft. 

SHINY FURDRAGON IS SHINY >:O


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

My eggy hatched! :D

So now she's Terra, earth element. ^^


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

FFFUUCCCK ;_; My Eastern hatched.. and she's female. All my dragons are female, wuuuuut

...Holy _crap_, does anyone have a male dragon?

And some serious genderbending, but I'm still naming her ed'Rashtekaresket. >:/ If it fits.

EDIT: *sigh* It's has to be edRashtekaresket. Damn it.


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Both my dragons are male x3  I was hoping that Elric the Furdragon would be a girl, but alas~


----------



## JolteonShock

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

My dragon is male.  
And he's a wyvern!  Yay.


----------



## S. E.

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*



Can I haz teenager? :D


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

:D Elric will be a Child soon! yay!


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Let Alpaera be a teenager soon...


----------



## JolteonShock

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Wyzouen is a teenager!
And he's so cool!  :3


----------



## silverfur

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

im so happy! my blue is thriving!


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Yay for you~ Alphaera needs to BE A TEENAGER ALREADY.


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

50% 'till I can give Terra items :D


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

I shall clicketh~ Alphaera only needs 1 more level to be a teen.


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Elric is almost level 12 oAo what level do they become children again?


----------



## Sike Saner

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*



Full Metal Cookies said:


> Elric is almost level 12 oAo what level do they become children again?


This site says it happens at level 13.


And I got my wyvern egg! :D

[url=http://GraphiteStorm.dragonadopters.com/dragon_60980][img]http://www.GraphiteStorm.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_60980_9610_pixel.gif[/img][/url]


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

20% to level 25~


----------



## Sike Saner

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Fwee, my wyvern egg hatched. ^^


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

w00t~
TEENAGER :DDD
And does anyone know how to use backgrounds? Andmy sister, Ashstorm, got an egg. Too bad she wanted a western, too.


----------



## S. E.

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*



Taliax said:


> And does anyone know how to use backgrounds?


I'm assuming you mean how do you apply them. After you've bought the backrounds, just go into "Customize Dragonpage" under "Status". That's it.


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Thanks. :)


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

*blinks* Oh yeah, added. And there should be a water-ish blue background :< There's some sky.. never mind. *thinks* Ooh, there should be water-ish backgrounds, fire and.. leaves!


----------



## Munchkin

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Hmmm? Dragon Adopters?
This seemed interesting, so I sort of hopped on the bandwagon and adopted an egg of my own - a Wyvern Egg. =D


----------



## Mad MOAI

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

I should have joined this ages ago XD

  


[url=http://KadabraWindora.dragonadopters.com/dragon_7193][img]http://www.KadabraWindora.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_7193_8365_pixel.gif[/img][/url] [url=http://KadabraWindora.dragonadopters.com/dragon_32449][img]http://www.KadabraWindora.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_32449_8365_pixel.gif[/img][/url] [url=http://KadabraWindora.dragonadopters.com/dragon_64135][img]http://www.KadabraWindora.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_64135_8365_pixel.gif[/img][/url]


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

2% until Terra is a child, I believe. :D

And 5 levels until Midnight's an adult :D


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

^Yay~ I clicked on both of them and won a ton of resources from the lottery.
Go Invader's dragons~


----------



## Munchkin

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Eggs hatch at Level 5, right?
My Wyvern is at level 2, with 70% left to Level 3~


----------



## JolteonShock

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Wyzouen has 19% to level 28, or 219% to level 30.
Yeah, I really want another egg!
I wonder how much percent you gain for one click?


----------



## Munchkin

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Guys, my Wyvern egg is lonely ;~;
Apparently, only I visit it =/


----------



## JolteonShock

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

I'm pretty sure everyone's dragons are lonely.  :(  They cannot seem to be pleased, these dragons!


----------



## Munchkin

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

*visits Wyzouen*
=D


----------



## S. E.

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Yayyy~ Violet's at Lv. 28 with 43%~


----------



## silverfur

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

I hope blue becomes a adult soon.


----------



## Munchkin

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Violet and Blue have been click'd =D

So...you can't get another egg till your youngest dragon is at least level 30?


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

yeah. C:

oh yes, and Heiderich is almost level 40! just a little less than 5 levels~~!


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Almost there, lv. 27~


----------



## Munchkin

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

My first egg hatched~
I named her ElVira =]


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

*pokes Dawnwish/Melodic Harmony* Have you read Ingo..?

And edRashtekaresket became a child while I was away >_> Yay?


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

About 30% towards lv. 28. About 1% until I die of my low impatience level.


----------



## silverfur

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

whats the max limit for how many dragons you can have?


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

4 or 5, I'm pretty sure.

Anyways, nothing new over here..


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

5 dragons is the limit, but I wonder why?


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

So you only get one of each type and miss one..?


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

I guess so.


----------



## Mad MOAI

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

DRAGON AM I ACCEPTED? xD let me guess, I don't need to be.

Why do so many people have female air western dragons?


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

They do? I swear it's just me >_>


----------



## S. E.

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Yeah, um, I don't know of any but Dragon's...


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Speaking of random crap, on the front page we only have two Earth dragons, my Glade and Invader Palkia's Terra. >:3

And this is from the people who posted codes, so thar..? 

EDIT: And Kali has Kali. :DDDD And Melodic Harmony/Dawnwish has ElVira. Nevar mind >_>


----------



## S. E.

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Y'know what? Speaking of Kali, just as I clicked on her, she became an Adult! :D
She was a Teenager when I clicked on her. I always get a warm and fuzzy feeling every time that happens.

Oh, and Violet's Lv. 29 at 58%~
Mad countdown a go-go!
...And I'm still at a three-way-tie for which dragon I want now. ;-;
Either Fire Western, Earth Lizardus, or Water Eastern, but I think I might get the Fire Western...


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

^I have a fire western :D I'm not sure which dragon I'll want, either air furdragon, water lizardus, or earth western EASTERN. I'm leaning towards earth eastern. I don't like dinos or wyverns.


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

moon-panther has an Earth Lizardus named Havoc.  He's adorable.

I want a fire dino next. C: hopefully male so I can name him Mustang to go with Elric and Heiderich.


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

If I get an earth eastern, I might name it Teraerra or Taerra. Or Tenaerra. I have lots of names with terra. (: Too bad I can only think of names for girls.


----------



## JolteonShock

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

One more level 'til 30!  :D
I wonder what egg I'll get...


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

# He is developing. He is going to be an adult soon.

:D
:DD
:DDDD

Heiderich will ba an adult soon! cleeeeck him~~ Only three more levels untill 40~~


----------



## S. E.

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*



Send it male vibes, guys~ But I wouldn't mind a female. Just sayin'.

Oh, and code:

[url=http://TwilightEevee.dragonadopters.com/dragon_73707][img]http://www.TwilightEevee.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_73707_48054_pixel.gif[/img][/url]


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

*Sends male vibes* There. :D


----------



## Munchkin

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

*sends more male vibes*

ElVira's at level 8 =]


----------



## S. E.

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Thankies! Now, I _would_ send my own male vibes, but they appear to be faulty. The last time I sent someone's dragon egg male vibes, it turned out to be female.


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

*goes off to cry in a corner*


----------



## JolteonShock

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Why cry in a corner???

22% 'til level 30...


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Because I can. *dununun*

Added, Shining Eevee, and I just realized Storm is level 50 :o

CELEBRATION *hands out dragon aura cookies* And if you want shinies.. *hands out aquamarines*


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

"She is developing. She is going to be an adult soon."
Middy's growing up :D


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Alphaera's almost to lv. 30~


----------



## Mad MOAI

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

He is developing. He is going to be a child soon.

:D

Click Kyooaku please.


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Clicked~ Do dragons become childre at lv. 10? If so, yours is already a child.


----------



## S. E.

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*



Taliax said:


> Clicked~ Do dragons become childre at lv. 10? If so, yours is already a child.


No, I think it's Lv. 13. Weird number, I know.


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

^Yes it is.


----------



## JolteonShock

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*


A new egg!  Lizardus' are soooooo cute!


----------



## Iceshadow

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Can I join? If so, here is my egg and code: 



		PHP:
	

[url=http://Iceshadow.dragonadopters.com/dragon_76087][img]http://www.Iceshadow.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_76087_72004_pixelNA.gif[/img][/url]


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

*adds* You can has joinfish, and jacket~ *tosses joinfish around*

And now I'm not sure what to get for a next dragon, which will be a long time away. *thinks* Maybe.. uh.. a Dino if I have to. *shruuuuuug* Dinos are pretty cool :DD


And now I have at least a thousand in every resource, just to boost my rank~

I'm.. 1785 out of 54675, as of right now~


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

My sister's dragon hatched, and my brother has an egg. 



EDIT: Whoos, didn't copy it.


----------



## S. E.

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Yay~ My Western hatched~

It's a female, but I like the name I found for it so much, Automne, that I'm glad it's a female.



For those who don't know, Automne is French for Autumn.


----------



## JolteonShock

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Yay!  Another Frenchie!
Prlez-vous français?  Ou bien tu seulement savais ce mot?


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

28% to level 30! :D


----------



## Mad MOAI

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

^Yay! Good luck on the new Dwagginorz. [/randomword]


----------



## S. E.

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*



JolteonShock said:


> Yay!  Another Frenchie!
> Prlez-vous français?  Ou bien tu seulement savais ce mot?


I is not a Frenchie. I only Babelfish'd it.


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Yay! I can haz new dragon!


----------



## JolteonShock

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Eggie hatched!
Daw~  A cutie!  :D


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Aww, she is cute! :D
And she helped me win the lottery :P


----------



## S. E.

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

For whatever reason right now, I've got the sudden urge to get an Earth Element Wyvern named ThereGoesTokyo as my third dragon, because I just realized that name wouldn't exceed the limit (Thank you, Dragon, for giving edRashtekaresket an insanely long name so I could count the letters). I had originally planned for an Earth Element Lizardus named Yoshi (I don't care if it is female), but we'll see~


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

My brother's egg hatched, but it hasn't shown it yet.


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

I can has Adult in one level? C:? yaaaay


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

^Yay! :D


----------



## silverfur

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Im not doing well with my dragons..


----------



## Ice tiger

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Kuori is an adult! :D And Ember is going to be a teen soon! Fwee! :D :D :D :D :D :D 
Happy 
I want an eastern draggy next ^^


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*



Full Metal Cookies said:


> I can has Adult in one level? C:? yaaaay


Same here :D
Got 1642 white aura :O
Should make something with it... Maybe some stuff for Terra


----------



## Munchkin

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

^I suppose. I mean, other than making/getting items and such with it, isn't there just about no other use?
Well, except bragging rights, maybe =P

ElVira is a Child now~
=D


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Oh my god I need to use my resources

2396 Dragon Scales!
3135 Blue Aura!

.__.


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

^Woah. Lots of resources much? o.O


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*



:DDD
:DDDDD

Adult~~ and only 9 more levels on Elric untill my next egg~


----------



## Munchkin

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

^Congratulations~! =D

ElVira is doing well, I suppose - I made sure she has a lot of food so I won't have to feed her _every_ day. And she has a background on her page now, but that's pretty much it =P


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

ElVira's background is cool. :)


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

7012 Dragon scales
4353 Dragon fur

So totally not showing off :DDD

And ed'Rashtekaresket is not long :< 

..His full name is ed'Rashtekaresket tk Gh'shestaesteh.
One level 'til Glade becomes an adult, click the pretty Furdragon :DDD

EDIT: Oh hey, the user in first ranking has an Air Western. :DD And.. it's a higher level than mine. DDD: Here's to not getting any clicks *toasts, gets shot'd*


----------



## Mad MOAI

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

SO YOU GUYS THINK YOU HAVE LOTS OF RESOURCES?

8663 dragon fur

8396 red aura

>:3

I think my next dragon will be... uh...


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

*high fives Cryptica*

But I spent all my resources on the market, so I could have at least a thousand in everything :< I ripped myself off.


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

My highest resource, red aura, is only at 900 something. D: But I'm still sort of new, and I waste my resouces on gems and stuff. XD


----------



## Munchkin

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

"Only," Taliax? I am much more wasteful, buying nonsense. I've only 45 Green Aura.
But I'm newer than you =P
And thank you - her background was actually one of the cheapest ones xD

ElVira is halfway to level 30. I want a Furdragon next - they can make use of most of the items =]


----------



## S. E.

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*



Melodic Harmony said:


> I want a Furdragon next - they can make use of most of the items =]


I'm not sure what you mean. Westerns/Wyverns can use Rings, Necklaces, and Dragon Scales Hand/Tail/Leg Bracelets, Dinos/Lizardus can use Rings, Necklaces, and Reptile Scales Hand/Tail/Leg Bracelets, and Easterns/Furdragons can use Rings, Necklaces, and Ribbons/Scarves/Armbands.


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

I plan on getting a furdragon next, too, but they can use as many items as the other dragons.


----------



## Munchkin

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Really? Hmm...funny, the only items I've seen in the Items Market other than rings and necklaces can't be used by ElVira because they support things like Reptile Scales.
...wait...
*checks Items Market*
Ooohhhhh. Hmm, I wonder why I've never noticed that =/

Yay! Creating items is fun =3


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Oh, for a while I thought wyverns produced reptile scales, but they produce dragon scales. XD


----------



## S. E.

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*



Taliax said:


> Oh, for a while I thought wyverns produced reptile scales, but they produce dragon scales. XD


So did I~ But when you think about it, since they're Wyverns, it makes more sense that way.


----------



## Munchkin

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

^True. I agree =]

*wants Furdragon and Lizardus and Dino*

=3


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Terra is almost a teenager :D
and 8 levels until I can get another dragon :D
I don't know what to get... I think a Fire Furdragon :D


----------



## Mad MOAI

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

3 levels until Sasayaki grows up! xD please click!


----------



## silverfur

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

YAY! blue is an adult! know I know what lvl they grow up on! =D I am happy!!!


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*



YAAAAAAY

Just 5 more levels to my next egg! Fire Dino here I come!


----------



## JolteonShock

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Lizatorra "is developing"!
Two percent until she grows into a child!
Yayz!


----------



## S. E.

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

;_; Nobody clicks Automne.
Well, nobody clicks Violet either, but at least I get the impression _someone_ used to, and she's most of the way grown up anyhow.
...
What am I saying? _Everyone's_ dragons are lonely. Nobody clicks 'em here.

[/pseudorant]


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

One level until Terra's an adult :D


----------



## silverfur

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

no one will click on my wolfy egg =(


----------



## Munchkin

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

ElVira is at level 19 =]
Not much else to say except my mom is insanely scared to even turn on the computer because supposedly there's a virus on it. But she's at work now, so... >=D


----------



## S. E.

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*



Melodic Harmony said:


> ElVira is at level 19 =]
> Not much else to say except my mom is insanely scared to even turn on the computer because supposedly there's a virus on it. But she's at work now, so... >=D


Conficker, do you mean? I know this is off-topic, but yesterday this virus supposedly activated on infected computers running Windows if you didn't install a patch. I, of course, have Linux, so this doesn't really affect me and I don't know much about it.


----------



## Sike Saner

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Rulean became an adult recently. :D

I'm looking forward to Arranon hitting level 30. I want to get a lizardus next, an earth one. :3


----------



## Munchkin

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*



Shining Eevee said:


> Conficker, do you mean? I know this is off-topic, but yesterday this virus supposedly activated on infected computers running Windows if you didn't install a patch. I, of course, have Linux, so this doesn't really affect me and I don't know much about it.


I'm...not sure. I don't really know much about computers and such. My mom says it was supposedly an international April Fool's thing...
So I can use the computer now! =]
Supposedly it disguised itself as an anti-virus that says your computer is infected. When you set it up to "fix" your computer, it infects it instead.

74% till level 20 =]
When does ElVira reach the next stage? The next stage is teenager right?
*legasp!* I'm _not_ spamming! =P


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

I think they become teenagers at Level 25.

I was on yesterday and didn't have anything like that happen to me.


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*



Melodic Harmony said:


> I'm...not sure. I don't really know much about computers and such. My mom says it was supposedly an international April Fool's thing...
> So I can use the computer now! =]
> Supposedly it disguised itself as an anti-virus that says your computer is infected. When you set it up to "fix" your computer, it infects it instead.
> 
> 74% till level 20 =]
> When does ElVira reach the next stage? The next stage is teenager right?
> *legasp!* I'm _not_ spamming! =P


Conficker was supposedly an April Fool's Day virus. My computer was infected with an anti-virus virus thingy that wasn't conficker, it was anti-virus 1. That's why I haven't been on for a while. It got fixed yesterday, though. :)

On an actually on-topic note, Tenaera is a child now. :D


----------



## Munchkin

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Tenaera is beautiful <3

ElVira has 6% left to level 20...then she can wear that Dragon Scales Tail Bracelet she made =]


----------



## Flora

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Ooh, Dragon Egg!!!


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

^Cool! What element do you think you want?


----------



## Flora

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Probably Earth.


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Meh, I don't really care for earth westerns.


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

wooo only 3 levels to go until I can get another egg

Fire dino woooo~


----------



## S. E.

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Violet is developing~ Yay!


----------



## Mad MOAI

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Hm.... Kyooaku has 9 levels till 30, so I think my next dragon will be... Earth Eastern :)


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Haha everyone's getting an Earth and still no one cares about Airs. My secret plan to destroy everything with White Aura will work, then


----------



## silverfur

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

why is that??


----------



## Mad MOAI

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

I'm getting an air Wyvern later on, though >:3

Dragon Fur -11227 

Red Aura - 10592


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*



Dragon said:


> Haha everyone's getting an Earth and still no one cares about Airs. My secret plan to destroy everything with White Aura will work, then


Not once I get my next dragon, an air furdragon. >:D MWAHAHAHAHA~


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

NUUUU- *cough*

And Cryptica, your resources are beating mine by 1000 :<


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Mine are probably getting beat by a lot of people's.


----------



## S. E.

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Oh, Dragon, I see your Eastern is near Lv. 30. What dragon are you gonna get next?

*is freakishly interested in other peoples' dragons*


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

3 Levels until my next Dragon :D

Then I think I'll get a fire fur, or a Water Dino because I seem to be obsessed with collecting Reptile scales for no reason atm O.o


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

one level to go! :D

Click click click on Elric guys! 



I'll be getting a fire dino next <3


----------



## Ice tiger

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

I got me self a eastern I did. Another click and itll' hatch :3 Hope it's male.


----------



## Flora

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

^ Click'd.  Thank you for your lottery. ^^

I now has Earth Western.  Named Terrus cause I'm lame.


----------



## Mad MOAI

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

:O Sasayaki is an adult!

:DDDDD

Now I only have to wait until Kyooaku is level 30... but I can't decide between an air wyvern or dino :'{


----------



## JolteonShock

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Lizatorra's a child now and Wyzouen is developing, he's going to be an adult soon.
If you think these names are weird, it's a mash-up.  The first syllable has to do with their specie (Liza=Lizardus) and the last letters use a language or element name I made up for a story I'm writing (souen=fire, torra= earth).
I don't know why I typed that.  XD


----------



## Mad MOAI

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

I think I will get... an air dino :D

And then an earth western or wyvern. Probably the latter.


----------



## Munchkin

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Only two more levels for ElVira to become a Teenager~!
After she reaches level 30 I'm going to get an Air Furdragon <3


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Uh uh uh.. I'm not really sure. >_> I think I'll get.. another Furdragon or Western, Fire.


----------



## shadow_lugia

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

I'll probably get a western next, not sure about element.

But that'll be a long time, because





		PHP:
	

[url=http://Thornstar.dragonadopters.com/dragon_88909][img]http://www.Thornstar.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_88909_22741_pixel.gif[/img][/url]

Let's check my resources, anyway:

1554 Dragon Scales
*5087 Reptile Scales*
109 Dragon Fur
176 White Aura
*7987 Blue Aura*
248 Red Aura
348 Green Aura


----------



## silverfur

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

barisha is a teen now!! yaya


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Added, stuff. FREAK PEOPLE CLICK THE DRAGONS ON THE FRONT PAGE DDD:

So yeah.


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*



:D 

the littleun's code:

[url=http://FullMetalCookies.dragonadopters.com/dragon_88975][img]http://www.FullMetalCookies.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_88975_25000_pixel.gif[/img][/url]


----------



## Flora

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

I feel so happy!

I made a Reptile Scales Tail Bracelet for Ashes and it turned into a special one; 24%more happy!


----------



## Munchkin

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

I was once aiming to make a Dragon Scales Tail Bracelet, but somehow the result was a Reptile Scales Tail Bracelet 0_o
I didn't know that could happen..

Anyway, ElVira needs 81% till she's a teenager.
*sniffle*
My little baby is growing up ^_^


----------



## S. E.

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Violet becomes an adult in one level~

And Automne becomes a teenager in four levels~

My babies are growing up too~


----------



## Flora

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Waitwaitwait I'm confused about something;

if you buy an Emerald with Blue Aura, it's a Blue Emerald.  Do they even exist?

On a completely related note, Kruo's got two levels till Level 50.

Oh, and [url=http://QueenOfHyperSquirrels.dragonadopters.com/dragon_87150][img]http://www.QueenOfHyperSquirrels.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_87150_17889_pixel.gif[/img][/url]


----------



## S. E.

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Speaking of confusion, I always thought Wyverns were, by definition, flightless dragons. So what even makes them Wyverns? I know it's possible to have wings and not be able to fly, but its hatchling sprite is doing just that: flying. Yeah.


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Terra needs one level until I can get my next dragon :D


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Wyverns can fly, if they have no forelegs they're wyverns.

And added.


----------



## silverfur

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

I wants Pokemon platinum!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mad MOAI

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

What exactly does that have to do with the current subject? O.o

Anyway, I'm trying to think of a name for my air dino when I get one... I'm also hoping my Western will be male.


----------



## Munchkin

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

16% for ElVira to become a teenager~
It's taking so long! =/
Then, after she reaches level 30, I'm getting an Air Furdragon, a Water Western, and Fire Lizardus. Then...a Fire Eastern? Hm...you can have five dragons, right?


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

eeeee my dino egg is at 84% and is level four~~  Help him or her hatch you guys C: and send boy vibes.


----------



## S. E.

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

*sends male vibes*

Maybe they'll work this time.


----------



## silverfur

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

**boy vibes** i hope bariskie is a adult soonz!!


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

well, my dino hatched C:



she's a girl, but I don't mind. C:

...*pairs her with Elric the furdragon*


----------



## S. E.

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

8D

Violet is an adult nao~

Darn it! D:
I knew those male vibes wouldn't work.


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Shining Eevee, send people female vibes DDD:

Reverse psychology is suck.


----------



## S. E.

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*



Dragon said:


> Shining Eevee, send people female vibes DDD:
> 
> Reverse psychology is suck.


Y'know, I don't think there's ever been a time in the history of DragA that someone's male vibes have actually _worked_. Obviously dragon eggs don't like being pressured into making decisions, because whenever you tell them to be a certain gender, they always do the opposite. Reverse psychology it is~


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

*is suck* I've adopted another Western, on impulse. *should've adopted a Dino, but whatever* I have four eggs nao, nyahaha >:3

And, uh, send whatever gender vibes you feel like to it. As long as it doesn't come out genderless, it doesn't matter nao~

*cough* He or she is gonna be my Fire type Fire element. *pets egg*


----------



## Munchkin

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*


ElVira's a teenager! ElVira's a teenager!
Just five more levels and she'll have a little brother/sister~!


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*


Gonna element it fire. Now be a male, you.
[url=http://LunarWisp.dragonadopters.com/dragon_89849][img]http://www.LunarWisp.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_89849_23992_pixel.gif[/img][/url]


----------



## S. E.

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Go ElVira~ I always thought Wyvern teenagers looked awesome.

But when Automne reaches Lv. 30 (shouldn't be _too_ long), I'll probably settle for Lizardus. Then Wyvern. Then either Dino, Eastern, or another Furdragon/Western (can't decide).


----------



## Munchkin

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

^
Yay~! I like Wyvern teens better than Wyvern adults, honestly. But it's a very close call~

Are you getting Earth or Water next? Or are you getting a repeat of Air/Fire?
I'm probably getting an Air Furdragon, then I think I've changed my mind about the Lizardus. I'll probably be getting either a Fire Dino or a Fire Eastern, then a Water Lizardus, and for my last dragon I guess I want...an Earth Western. Or an Air Western. I don't know. But I have _forever_ to decide =P


----------



## S. E.

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

My Lizardus? I'm gonna make it an Earth element. So I can name it Yoshi. Even if it's a girl, 'cause, y'know, Yoshi's also a girl's name in Japan. Even though the character I'm naming it after is male.


----------



## Munchkin

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

I've yet to see an Earth Lizardus, actually. I think that's the only Lizardus I haven't seen yet...
I've never seen an Earth Dino either 0_o And I believe I've never seen an Air Eastern or an Air Wyvern.
Good luck with Yoshi ^_^


----------



## S. E.

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

^If you look here, you can see every dragon of every element and every stage~ That is, unless I'm taking you far too literally and you mean you just haven't seen anyone with one.


----------



## Mad MOAI

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Ooooh, I'm DEFINITELY getting an earth Eastern :3



Spoiler: the sixth stage



ANCIENT DRAGONS FOR THE WIN :DDDDDDD


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*



Cryptica said:


> Ooooh, I'm DEFINITELY getting an earth Eastern :3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: the sixth stage
> 
> 
> 
> ANCIENT DRAGONS FOR THE WIN :DDDDDDD


I've only seen Ancient Easterns, but they're pretty cool.

After this fur I'm getting a Water Dino, I think. Maybe a Water Wyvern.


----------



## Sike Saner

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Less than one level for Arranon to go before I can get my lizardus egg. ^^


----------



## S. E.

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Ancientwhowhatwhere--

Holy crap, how'd I miss this?! And we're about to see Tidda's Lizardus become and ancient as well. :D


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Yayz~ Tenaera will look cool, then. I still wish I would've gotten a fire eastern, but I can always go back and get one for dragon #5, since I don't want a wyvern or a dino.


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

I _really_ wanna see an Ancient Western. They look so cool already owo

Furdragon egg can almost hatch. :D

Edit: Do they even HAVE males? -.-

But anyways she hatched and is now named Kia. :D

Other Edit: It's official, I'm not getting a Lizardus. Their Ancient form looks horrible -.-

But the Fur is pretty cute :3


----------



## S. E.

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

What. The. Hell. Is this some kind of joke? Those ancients are _hideous!_ No way I'm getting a Lizardus. This is an outrage. 

..._Now_ what do I get for a third dragon. D: I so badly wanted Yoshi the Lizardus... And they won't even let you freeze them at a certain stage like DragCave!

They'll pay for this. I think.

I so badly want to see the Western's Ancient stage now. D:
What if they screw it up too? But, I like the Furdragon's, so. And I think I might get an Eastern as my third, but that depends on what the Wyvern's Ancient looks like.

Well that was whiny.


----------



## Noctowl

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Man, those ancient fur dragons sure look purdy. =]

 Yay


----------



## Munchkin

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*



Shining Eevee said:


> ^If you look here, you can see every dragon of every element and every stage~ That is, unless I'm taking you far too literally and you mean you just haven't seen anyone with one.


Ooh, thanks. ^_^
Hmm, the Air Lizardus isn't that bad...

Why does everyone dislike the Ancient Lizardus? I think it's cute~
I'm _so_ getting an Air Lizardus next. Well, after my Water Furdragon, of course. ^_^


----------



## S. E.

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

^Well, y'know, I tend to be quick to judge. Having had a while to think about it, just like with the adult Lizardus, I've gotten over it. I still think it looks big, fat, and stupid, which is because it is big, fat, and stupid, but that's part of its charm. I think I'll stick with Yoshi the Lizardus.


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

eeee the Ancient Lizardus is so fat and happy <3 I might just get one now.

I wanna see the ancient Wyvern already D: what is my Heiderich gunna look like?


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Me liekz the ancient furdragonz even better than the adultz~
I'm getting one next instead of a lizardus, who's ancient form is ugly.


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

OH MY GOD ANCIENT WYVERN LOVE <3

Only other form I like than the hatchling. But It's AWESOME.

Want see Western and Dino now plz.

So yup, Air Wyvern next, then Water Dino will be my last.


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

*squeal*

Heiderich is gunna be sexy <3


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

THE WESTERN ANCIENTS ARE BEAUTIFUL!

But... Maybe I'll get a Air furdragon instead of a Dino... Their Ancient form is meh. And I wanted to get an air fur anyways.


----------



## S. E.

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

:D
Western Ancient LOVE! I've got mixed feelings about the Dinos, but hey, at least now we have all the ancients!
...
And I still don't know which dragon I want. D:
But at least Automne is going to be a teenager reeeal soon~


----------



## Sike Saner

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

I was undecided for a brief while on what to do with my recently-acquired option of getting a fourth egg, but in the end I chose to go with my original plan:



[url=http://GraphiteStorm.dragonadopters.com/dragon_91087][img]http://www.GraphiteStorm.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_91087_9610_pixel.gif[/img][/url]

The adorable and amusing derpness of the ancient form ultimately won me over. X3


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Added, lalala~

Aaand since I hasn't been on teh intarnez for a while, on mah way to go see those ancients. fuuu why am I last ;_;


EDIT: And my Western egg hatched as of three seconds ago...

And is _male._

Hate me, why don't you. *grumble*


EDIT2: Aaaand Eastern Ancients are scary. DDDD: There better be a stage after Ancients.. *cracks knuckles*


----------



## S. E.

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

^'Fraid not. They said there were only 6 stages.

Oh yeah, and Automne is a teen now. <3
5 levels until Lv. 30~


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Looks like Westerns and Furdragons are epiiic~

So screw Lizarduses, I might actually get a Dino.. or another Furdragon.

I suck. :DD


----------



## Munchkin

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

^Your dragons don't like me. I lost on all of their lotteries =/
Automne gave me 9 units of White Aura~

233% until ElVira is at level 30...then I can get a Water Furdragon ^_^


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Haaah, my dragons hate everyone but me. Because I feed them. >:3


----------



## Sike Saner

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

My lizardus hatched. :D

I named her Derp. X3


----------



## Munchkin

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

xD
She's cute~
*pets*
Your dragons hate me too ;~;
...
MUAHAHA! edRashtekaresket gave me a whole bunch of Reptile Scales~
Embris gave me 36 Blue Aura~
^_^

ElVira's at level 28 now~


----------



## Flora

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

*unintelligible gibberish* Ancient Western Dragons are adorable. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

I can has child dino~


She's so cute!


----------



## Mad MOAI

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Can someone give me an image to an ancient western dragon? The link is broken for me xD


----------



## Flora

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*







That be water.


----------



## Mad MOAI

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Nobility... that should be its name :D


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Yeah, they do look noble. I'm glad Alphaera will look nice~


----------



## Munchkin

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

ElVira literally has only 2% left until level 30. _Hurry up, ElVira~!_


----------



## Mad MOAI

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Kyooaku reached level 30, and I got another egg.



'twill be an earth! *needs ancient*

Next I will get *another* EASTERN. I need to know what an air looks like, though :)


----------



## Munchkin

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*



Then I probably should get either a Lizardus or a Dino, so I'm getting an Air Lizardus. So I can have all three secondary resources. =]


----------



## S. E.

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

^Your dragon egg loves me, I won 109 Green Aura. :D

Come on, Automne, hurry up. I want a Wyvern.
I still can't decide which element, though.


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Yay, Kia's a child! :D

17 levels from an Air Wyvern, woot.


----------



## Munchkin

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*



Shining Eevee said:


> ^Your dragon egg loves me, I won 109 Green Aura. :D


109?! =O
Violet and Automne dislike me, though =/ I lost two chances to get Blue Aura
Speaking of Aura, my Green Aura is now at exactly 1,111. I never thought I'd save that much - I was way too much into randomly making items and reselling them for resources I don't yet have, like Reptile Scales.
Terra seems to like me, though (42 Green Aura), and so does Midnight =]

My Furdragon Egg is at level 3~
<3

Off topic, but IP, the random code in my sig seems to love displaying the banner you made for me ^_^


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*



Melodic Harmony said:


> 109?! =O
> Violet and Automne dislike me, though =/ I lost two chances to get Blue Aura
> Speaking of Aura, my Green Aura is now at exactly 1,111. I never thought I'd save that much - I was way too much into randomly making items and reselling them for resources I don't yet have, like Reptile Scales.
> Terra seems to like me, though (42 Green Aura), and so does Midnight =]
> 
> My Furdragon Egg is at level 3~
> <3
> 
> Off topic, but IP, the random code in my sig seems to love displaying the banner you made for me ^_^


Well I'm glad my dragons like you. :D

Random code must like me too xD

And Elvira likes me apparently, she gave me 77 Dragon fur..


I've got over 10000 Reptile scales o.o

I don't even have a reptile xD


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Hey everyone read this post read it read it

If you're slow to notice things like me, there is now Gold Aura and a few new backgrounds. 

Gold Aura=awesome~


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Where did gold aura come from? How do you get it?


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Going around trying to figure that out riiiight.. now.

EDIT: AHAHA I HAVE FOUND IT

You'll need an Ancient dragon of any type, and you get an option to buy Gold or Silver powder for an apparently _HIIIIIIIGH_ price. You use the powder on the Ancient, and *fwoosh* you have a Gold or Silver elemental dragon~

Storm is going to be Silver, dammit. >:DDDD

EDIT2: Look heeeyar for an EPIC Gold Furdragon~


----------



## Kiwisrevenge

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Here's my babies!

  Jesse

  Lily

    Kirei


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*



Dragon said:


> Going around trying to figure that out riiiight.. now.
> 
> EDIT: AHAHA I HAVE FOUND IT
> 
> You'll need an Ancient dragon of any type, and you get an option to buy Gold or Silver powder for an apparently _HIIIIIIIGH_ price. You use the powder on the Ancient, and *fwoosh* you have a Gold or Silver elemental dragon~
> 
> Storm is going to be Silver, dammit. >:DDDD
> 
> EDIT2: Look heeeyar for an EPIC Gold Furdragon~


EPIC DRAGON IS EPIC

I thing Alphaera will be golden or silver, but I like Tenaera's colors.


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

YES EPIC DRAGON IS EPICLY EPIC

Have you been on the resource market? The same dude is offering 1 Gold Aura for 1000 Blue Aura. 

I have a bunch of Blue, so I might actually be a fag and get one.. :DDD

EDIT: Got one for 1000 Green Aura. I suck >:DDDD


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

OMG, Thats cool. 

I'm definatly making Middy a Silver when she grows... older.

Speaking of that, she just reached level 50. :D

Edit: New backgrounds too. :D


----------



## Mad MOAI

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Hm... I think one of my dragons will be silver... Sasayaki :DDD

Yes, my Western dragon (next) WILL be water, so I still get water resource xD

But if one of my dragons WON'T be silver, it's Gardenia.



My Eastern egg hatched into a female like I wanted it to, so now I have an earth Gardenia <3


----------



## Rai-CH

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Finally, I could sign up XD Since I now have my little Western Egg, I'll join this club.

I'm planning on making this guy (or girl) an Earth element :)


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Earth Westerns are pretty epic... :o

But not as epic as Air Westerns~ but I'm biased so ignore me


----------



## Mad MOAI

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Taliax, I think Tenaera likes me. She gave me 254 units of aura! :O


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Yay~
I'm glad my dragons like people~ I might get another eastern or western for my third dragon to turn into either a gold or silver, since I like their ancient forms. I'll probably get a water western since I don't like their color but need the blue aura, and I'll have a nice stockpile of it before I turn it into a gold/silver. I wish we could have more than 5 dragons, though. :/


----------



## Munchkin

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

OMG ADORABLE SQUISHYNESS~!

His name is Plymouth <3
I'm not sure why that was the first thing that came into my head, but I think Plymouth Rock had something to do with the pilgrims?
I don't care though, he's adorable~
He looks like a little stuffed toy <3


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

^Yeah, it was where the first pilgrims landed in America. 
He's so cute~ Aww... But I lost the lotery...


----------



## Munchkin

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

^It's okay, he's just not familiar with you yet ;]
He will be, though.
I thought it was really rare to get a male on this site?


----------



## S. E.

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

^No, that just seems to be how it works out.


----------



## Munchkin

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Oh, all right, thanks <3
Violet and Automne don't like me ;~;


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Seems Silver and Gold Aura is less expensive now.

Also, Middys Level 50. Only 20 more... |D

Edit: Yup, just made Kia a ring with a Silver Pearl, and I've got 8 left, still.


----------



## S. E.

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

why is it every dragon wants to give me Green Aura what is up with that

_So_ finding some Gold/Silver Aura on the market. Finally I can get rid of my nearly 6000 units of White Aura.


----------



## Rai-CH

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

My egg is 2 levels away from hatching...technically 1 and a half since it's at 48% XD

I got 2 units of green aura from Dragon's dragons and 1 unit of blue aura from either Taliax or Cryptica's dragons. I don't know their names but at least I have some aura that isn't white!


----------



## S. E.

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

HEY GUYS



Wyvern! :D
If female, I'll make it an Air element, if male, I'll make it an Earth element or possibly Air element still. I just realized how awesome Air Wyverns looked.

For front page:
[url=http://TwilightEevee.dragonadopters.com/dragon_98853][img]http://www.TwilightEevee.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_98853_48054_pixel.gif[/img][/url]


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

^I lost on that one too! Of course, both of the ones I lost on were coin flips, which I have very bad luck with. D:


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Silver Aura going for about 50 other aura a piece now. Gold for 200.
I spent all of my resources on 25 gold aura last night... 5000 red actually
I hardly even have any Reptile scales anymore... D:


----------



## Mad MOAI

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Where WOULD I get silver and gold aura anyway? I want some for Sasayaki about 23 levels into the future.


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

^You find it on the resources market. But what do you do with it, again?


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

I don't know what you do with it. But you can make new colored items now... (Thats what I used my gold for, I made a scarf for Kia)


----------



## Mad MOAI

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

That's weird... it only shows the basic red, white, green and blue aura...

EDIT: Got some! :) for 199 dragon fur.


----------



## S. E.

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

_FINALLY_

After 10 minutes of trial and error trying to get the page to load every time I tried to give it a name and element, I have my hatchling! His name is Magnus and he's an Air element~

EDIT: Oh yeah, and there's something I've been meaning to say. It turns out that, while an Ancient is required to get a Gold/Silver Dragon, it doesn't have to be that Ancient in particular. You can make other non-Ancient dragons Gold or Silver as well.


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Wait, so say Alphaera becomes an ancient, and I can make tenaera a gold/ silver?


----------



## S. E.

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

^From what I've seen, that's how it works.


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Ooh, so if Middy becomes ancient I can make Kia gold :D
Thats good to know ^^

Terra will be an adult soon. :D


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

2% for Tenaera to be lv. 29~


----------



## Rai-CH

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Invader Palkia, your Midnight and Terra like me X3
I got six units of aura from both!


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*



Raichao said:


> Dragon, your Midnight and Terra like me X3
> I got six units of aura from both.


I'm not dragon xD
And yay :D


----------



## Rai-CH

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*



Invader Palkia said:


> I'm not dragon xD
> And yay :D


Whoops, I was reading one of Dragon's posts at the time XD *edits*


----------



## JolteonShock

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*


I adopted a Western.


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

I won 118 units of green aura on your western~


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

BECAUSE DRAGON IS INFECTING YOUR _MIIIINDS_

*whistles inconspicuously* Waiting for Storm to become an Ancient, lalalalala~


----------



## Munchkin

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Glade gave me 55 units of Blue Aura <3
And Plymouth is finally at Level 10, so I can give him items now <3


----------



## S. E.

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

:<

Nobody has visited Magnus since he hatched. And that was 2 days ago.


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Is he in your scroll? I can't find him.


----------



## Mad MOAI

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Wrong dragons, Taliax xD

*twiddles thumbs and waits for an ancient Arumia*


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*



Dragon said:


> BECAUSE DRAGON IS INFECTING YOUR _MIIIINDS_
> 
> *whistles inconspicuously* Waiting for Storm to become an Ancient, lalalalala~


Whee, she got me 177 units of Reptile scales :D


----------



## Mad MOAI

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Come on Gardenia, GAIN A LEVEL ALREADY. I forgot what Eastern children look like!


----------



## Rai-CH

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Emeraldis is at level 10 now, so I made her a few items.
Apparently she is 'developing', that means she's gonna become a child in a level or two, right?


----------



## Munchkin

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

At level 13, to be exact~
Plymouth is actually at Level 12 - he's on his way to becoming a child as well.
Emeraldis gave me 60 units of Blue Aura <3
She's only one level younger than Plymouth...
*hint hint wink wink*
<3


----------



## Mad MOAI

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Now Gardenia is a child! YAAAY

She says "gimmeacookieoriwillkillyouwithmycuteness."


----------



## Munchkin

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Kyooaku gave me 15 White Aura <3
Sasayaki gave me 30 White Aura <3

What level does a teenager become an adult?


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

40 judging by the fact that Elric has been in the developing stage for about 3 levels now and that's his next.

It's been so long I don't recall what level Heiderich turned adult xD


----------



## JolteonShock

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

My Western hatched, and he's male.  I named him Fejern.
He's so cute!!


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

184 blue from Wyzouen |D

Hurry and grow up, Terra! >.<

Oh, and I made a special Silver scarf (2% added growth rate) :D 
I gave it to Midnight to get us closer to making her the same color as her new scarf.


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Silver dragons are possibly the.. seventh most epic thing evar :o

Got a bit more Aura from you all~


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Elric is an adult! :D and Mustang will become a teen soon!

Levels Until Dragon #4 Count: 8


----------



## Nope

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*



Shiiiiitttt.... It's got less than a day left! This is the punishment for not posting enough D:

Clcik it, everyone, before it's too late!

EDIT: Forget it. It survived. Phew.

EDIT: Oh wow. Wrong club. Ignore this post, pl0x.


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Uhh... I think you just posted in the wrong fan club. This is the Dragon Adopters an club, not the Dragon Cave one.


----------



## S. E.

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

That's the second time it's happened (and once by you). XD Dragon, you should change this to the DragA club or something to prevent confusion.


----------



## Munchkin

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

I signed on...and Plymouth is 1% away from Child '-_-


<3


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

I can get a new dragon now~





		HTML:
	

[url=http://Taliax.dragonadopters.com/dragon_108820][img]http://www.Taliax.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_108820_53071_pixel.gif[/img][/url]


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

185 green aura! woo! :D (from the egg)
Terra only has one level to adulthood. :D
10 levels until my Wyvern (Yes I'm getting a Wyvern next)... Though I don't know if I should get an Air or Water Wyvern. I guess I'll get Air, and a Water Dino.


----------



## Nope

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Why shet.

>_< Sleepyhead is me. Me go to bed nao.


----------



## S. E.

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Hey Bakuphoon why don't you join while you're here

Magnus has finally reached Lv. 10 and I have kitted him out with some items~


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

Nooo, Dragon will change it to 'The DRAGON ADOPTERS club, dammit' or sommat like that :DDD

And added. Why don't you go click all the dragons on the front page, while you read this? :DDD


----------



## S. E.

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

^Btw, Dragon, you still haven't posted Magnus on the front page. :<


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*

I haven't? D: Well, I will in two seconds. 

And then I'll go change the club's name :DD

EDIT: Code?


----------



## S. E.

I already posted the code. Fine, if you insist.

[url=http://TwilightEevee.dragonadopters.com/dragon_98853][img]http://www.TwilightEevee.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_98853_48054_pixel.gif[/img][/url]


----------



## Mad MOAI

My dragons aren't on the front page either!

[url=http://KadabraWindora.dragonadopters.com/dragon_7193][img]http://www.KadabraWindora.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_7193_8365_pixel.gif[/img][/url][url=http://KadabraWindora.dragonadopters.com/dragon_32449][img]http://www.KadabraWindora.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_32449_8365_pixel.gif[/img][/url][url=http://KadabraWindora.dragonadopters.com/dragon_64135][img]http://www.KadabraWindora.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_64135_8365_pixel.gif[/img][/url][url=http://KadabraWindora.dragonadopters.com/dragon_94056][img]http://www.KadabraWindora.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_94056_8365_pixel.gif[/img][/url]

LOTSA DRAGONS


----------



## Dragon

Whaat DDD:

Sorry then. You can have the smiley of the now: ^.=.^"

Added~


----------



## Munchkin

ElVira and Plymouth aren't up there either, but I haven't figured out how to post BB codes like that until now =P



		HTML:
	

[url=http://Dawnwish.dragonadopters.com/dragon_65184][img]http://www.Dawnwish.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_65184_62438_pixel.gif[/img][/url] [url=http://Dawnwish.dragonadopters.com/dragon_94060][img]http://www.Dawnwish.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_94060_62438_pixel.gif[/img][/url]


----------



## Dragon

Also added :3

Almost at Ancient, everyone click on Storm DDD:


----------



## Munchkin

Thanks~
I visited Storm, by the way.
edRashtekaresket gave me 64 White Aura~
Embris and Glade dislike me, though =[

Plymouth is a Child~
And he has a Gold Necklace~
I'm working on a Silver Scarf now~
He says he wants to be "just like Kruo" when he grows up 0_o


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Dragon Adopters Club~*



Cryptica said:


> Wrong dragons, Taliax xD
> 
> *twiddles thumbs and waits for an ancient Arumia*


Bleh, I was in the right thread but I typed scroll instead of sig. *_*


----------



## S. E.

^Oh, you didn't see him in my sig (that is, if you were talking to me) because Automne and Magnus are in random code, so you must've gotten Automne. You could have gotten to him through my profile, though.


----------



## Rai-CH

Emeraldis is a child now. Yay!

Here's her code for the front page-
[url*=http://RaiCH.dragonadopters.com/dragon_96954][img*]http://www.RaiCH.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_96954_76130_pixel.gif[/img*][/url*]

Jusr remove the *s because I don't know how to do the codes properly XD


----------



## Dragon

Use noparse tags, people DDD:

As in 

[noparse][url=http://RaiCH.dragonadopters.com/dragon_96954][img]http://www.RaiCH.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_96954_76130_pixel.gif[/img][/url][/noparse]

to become

[url=http://RaiCH.dragonadopters.com/dragon_96954][img]http://www.RaiCH.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_96954_76130_pixel.gif[/img][/url]

'Means added. :3


----------



## JolteonShock

[url=http://Secera.dragonadopters.com/dragon_40228][img]http://www.Secera.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_40228_46376_pixel.gif[/img][/url]
[url=http://Secera.dragonadopters.com/dragon_76068][img]http://www.Secera.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_76068_46376_pixel.gif[/img][/url]
[url=http://Secera.dragonadopters.com/dragon_103913][img]http://www.Secera.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_103913_46376_pixel.gif[/img][/url]
Oh yeah, I like the title change, Dragon!  XD


----------



## Rai-CH

Dragon said:


> Use noparse tags, people DDD:
> 
> As in
> 
> [noparse][url=http://RaiCH.dragonadopters.com/dragon_96954][img]http://www.RaiCH.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_96954_76130_pixel.gif[/img][/url][/noparse]
> 
> 'Means added. :3


So THAT'S how you do it. I was just copy and pasting the link for ages until I gave up XD


----------



## Taliax

Furdragon egg hatched~ Air elemented male Norkael. <3


----------



## Invader Palkia

Terras finally an adult |D
8 levels on Kia until my Wyvern, too ^^


----------



## JolteonShock

Wyzouen's gonna be level 50 soon.  Then twenty more levels to a silvler dragon!  <3


----------



## Flora

Only four more levels till Terrus is 30. :D

Windy Eastern next.


----------



## Rai-CH

Emeraldis is at level 15~

I'm only halfway there until I can get my second egg. I might get either a Furdragon or a Dino next.


----------



## Invader Palkia

Kias gonna be a Teenager soon :D 
7 levels until my Wyvern! :D
G/S Auras becoming pretty cheap now too. 35 blue for 1 gold, I found (I grabbed it too x3)


----------



## Rai-CH

I just got 1 Silver Aura for 50 Dragon Scales or something like that :D


----------



## Dragon

Aaaah added.

And Storm is so very close to Ancient, she's level.. 65, 61% XDDDDD


----------



## Munchkin

ElVira is almost at level 37 and Plymouth is at level 16 =]
I've decided to get a Fire Dino next, then an Air Western and probably a Fire Eastern. I'm not too fond of the Ancient Eastern, but the Adult could grow on me <3
Or maybe an Air Furdragon for my last? Earth Furdragon? Meh, I'll decide when I get there =P

Storm decided to give me 72 Green Aura =D
Glade gave me 36 Blue Aura =D
71 White Aura from edRashtekaresket =D
72 Dragon Fur from Embris =D
0_o
They're all from you, Dragon ^_^


----------



## S. E.

Why does no one like the Ancient Easterns, anyways? I thought they looked cool.


----------



## Mad MOAI

*raises hand* I LIKE THEM!


----------



## Dragon

They're pretty cool I guess, but Westerns are bettar~


----------



## Invader Palkia

Same here, Westerns and Wyverns are cooler.


----------



## Munchkin

^Agreed. Along with Furdragons. But I'm so far from Ancient =[
ElVira isn't even an Adult yet =/


----------



## Coloursfall

:D Mustang is a teen and I'm 5 levels from my next egg~  What should I get guys?  It'll be an earth Element no matter what, so...


----------



## Invader Palkia

Wahaa 201 reptile scales from Elric

And, *thinks* So far you've got a Wyvern, a Dino, and a Fur... Eastern or Western, imo. (I like Earth Westerns better... obviously)


----------



## Munchkin

I like Earth Westerns too. But I like Earth Wyverns even better. *is biased*

She's level 37 now. "She is going to be an adult soon."
=]
My mom says ElVira is ugly/scary and Plymouth is cute.
She hurt ElVira's feelings ;~;


----------



## Coloursfall

I think I'll get an western. C: the earth colours they have are pretty. C:

Levels until Next egg: 5
Levels until Ancient Wyvren: 15

:D


----------



## JolteonShock

My Western will be a child soon.  Level 12.
Yay!


----------



## Taliax

1 level until Norkael can wear items, and 1 level until Alpheara can wear lv. 50 items~


----------



## JolteonShock

Fejern is a child!  Look at the cute tiredness!


----------



## Mad MOAI

Arumia is about 6 levels from Ancient :D

64~


----------



## Dragon

Haa, Storm is four levels away :DD

So very close >_<


----------



## Taliax

Yeah, well I'm 21 levels away from ancient. BEAT THAT! :P


----------



## Invader Palkia

Kia is a Teenager now :D
Just 5 more levels until my Wyvern :3

I've got 15 more levels until Middy turns Ancient... :P
At least thats less then Taliax xDD *shot*


----------



## Taliax

*Shoots Invader Palkia*
THAT WASN'T NICE! xD [/failofftopicpost]

EDIT: Wait I have substance to this post~ Norkael can wear items now~


----------



## Flora

12 levels away from Ancient, 2 from my Air Eastern. :D

  Clickitclickitclickitclickit!!!!


----------



## Invader Palkia

@Taliax
Ow, my head...

Alphaera forgave me for that though. REPTILE SCALES! 105 Reptile scales |D
I don't know why, but I love Reptile scales..


----------



## Taliax

^Cool~ [/alsofailpost]


----------



## Invader Palkia

I've managed to get over 100 Silver Aura (1100 exactly x3)
....
I suppose thats not much...
...
I'm gonna spend it on a really good item for Middy |D

Edit: Er, okay, I'll wait until I have 1600 silver.
Shouldn't be long, only a couple days ^_^


----------



## Munchkin

Middy gave me 42 units or Reptile Scales~

ElVira has got 31% until she's an adult =D
Plymouth is at level 20 =]
10 levels until I can get a Fire Dino~
(Yes, I've changed my plans yet again)


----------



## Invader Palkia

Yay! Reptile scales.

3 Levels on Kia until my Wyvern! :D


----------



## Rai-CH

Emeraldis is at Lv.20 now. I made her a new ring and necklace. I need more green aura so I can make more stuff XD

Now I'm 10 levels away from my next dragon. I think I'll go for a Water Furdragon next. Or a Fire Dino. Dino and Furs are really cool XD


----------



## Munchkin

^Get a Water Furdragon. They're _really_ cool! =3

*cough cough*

Well, Plymouth has backgrounds now. Blue Sky for his background, and Blue Hearts for his items. He's at level 21, with 59% until level 22. I made him a bunch of level 20 items, and I sold the old ones that I didn't like.

*ElVira is an adult now~*
She needs new items, but I don't have the resources for six items just yet -_-

I can't wait to get a Fire Dino, because I have a really pretty Silver Reptile Scales Tail Bracelet for it. No, really. It's my favorite item image that I've seen so far.
Here.
I sold a Gold Ring (+4% Aura) for a good amount of White Aura~

...I talk too much
=3


----------



## Taliax

^Wow, that is a pretty item. But I don't really want any dragon that can wear reptile scales. D: I'll probably get a dino just for the resources and items.


----------



## Invader Palkia

Whee, got 1600 Silver like I wanted. Now, to make a pretty ribbon.
...
66% o.o
I am not going to risk 1600 silver for that. sry.
:P
I just made a Gold ribbon for Kia to have in a few levels. She only needs 3, then I can get my Wyvern! :D

And gooble, it's pretty


----------



## Munchkin

^Ooh, I want to make one!
I suppose I'll gather up the Gold Aura to make a Ribbon for Plymouth...or a Scarf. I'd love to see how the patterns on a Scarf look in Gold.

Well, um...no news, I guess? =3
Well, Plymouth will be a teen in 3 levels, so...
=]


----------



## Invader Palkia

Actually, I've got one of those too.






2 levels until my Wyvern, Squee! :D


----------



## Flora

:D


----------



## Mad MOAI

I'm spending a whole ton of resources on Silver and Gold Aura for no apparent reason :P

Now I have tons of Silver Aura... probably going to be 200 sometime soon. I'll find somewhere to trade it :D

EDIT: 'xactly 500 SA :p


----------



## Invader Palkia

I think I'll stop using my aura to buy the new kinds and just save up for when I have an ancient. 50,000 any aura to buy silver powder, 100,000 any aura to buy gold powder, I think. o.o


----------



## Coloursfall

Less than half a level until my next dragon :D Clickclick Mustang, guys!


----------



## Taliax

Tenaera is going to be an adult in 3 levels~


----------



## Invader Palkia

Needs only one and a half levels, then I can get my WYVERN!! :D


----------



## Coloursfall

:D woo


----------



## Rai-CH

Emeraldis is going to be a teenager soon! 
I'm 8 levels away from my second dragon too.


----------



## Dragon

C'mon c'mon two more levels for Storm :D


----------



## Taliax

Storm gave me 170 green aura~


----------



## Invader Palkia

exactly 1 level... o.o
Hurry up, you! *pokes Kia*


----------



## Munchkin

Well, now. ElVira is at level 41. Did I ever tell you that I hate that number?
41.
Ewwww.

Anyway, Plymouth is now at level 23, I believe. He'll soon be a teen, then after that he's not far from level 30 - meaning he gets a Fire Dino to babysit =3
<3


----------



## S. E.

Automne is _finally_ an Adult now. She was 10 days after the estimated date. (in my dragon lair/journal)

And Magnus is developing! :D


----------



## Sike Saner

Sharra's getting pretty darned close to becoming an ancient, and I'm getting pretty darned close to being able to get my last dragon. I've decided on an earth eastern.


----------



## Invader Palkia

51... percent.... Until level 30... :D


----------



## Rai-CH

Emeraldis will be a teenager in a level or two!
7 levels away from Water furdragon... Hurry up! D<


----------



## Munchkin

^Water Furdragon? Yay~
Now Plymouth can have a friend that's exactly the same Species and Element as him~
He's about Emeraldis' age, though. Meaning I'll have a Fire Dino that'll be about the same age as your Water Furdragon...

Oh, I made a level 30 Gold Scarf for Plymouth so that when he reaches that level, he can have an item all ready for him.
=D


----------



## Coloursfall

Allow me to introduce my male earth Western, Hughes! 



He loves hugs C:


----------



## Munchkin

^Awwww! *huggle* He's so cuuute!
That's funny, I recently named a Bidoof I caught Langston 0_o

111% until Plymouth is a teen~
=D


----------



## President Michael Wilson

Oh hai I join bandwagon



No name yet. Probably gonna name him Terror or something


----------



## Invader Palkia

WYVERN GET
Gonna element it air, unless I decide on something else first...


----------



## Dragon

Aaaah like 70% till Storm's Ancient~

And welcome to the bandwagon, mister President. :3


----------



## S. E.

83

For some reason, I'm very excited about Storm becoming an Ancient as well. I guess it's something to do with this club getting its first Ancient.

On a _totally related_ note, if we were to make a banner, I'd want Storm on it as the club mascot. :3 I don't know why I'm so obsessed with someone else's dragon. Meh.


----------



## Coloursfall

^Hey I could totally make a banner for us if you guys want~ I can put up to... I think three dragons on it, given my usual banner size, so you guys can pick what three to put on if you want me to make one.

ETA: oh yes, and a bit more than 10 levels until Heiderich reaches Ancient!


----------



## Sylph

Squee.


----------



## Munchkin

Storm, definitely. I would say edRashtekaresket, but they come from the same owner. Those are the only two I could think of off the top of my head. Well, them and Glade, Mustang, and Embris.
Holy crap I know all of Dragon's dragons 0_o

Well, as far as Plymouth...28% to teen =]
<3


----------



## S. E.

Hm... I was personally thinking Storm, Glade, and Heiderich. Which would be Dragon's first two dragons, and then your first dragon since you're the one making the banner. That seems appropriate.


----------



## Munchkin

^Agree. Though I feel stupid because I didn't think of that.
Maybe it has something to do with the fact that I've been sleeping about two or three hours a night for the past couple of weeks.

Oh well.
~Plymouth is a teenager!
My mom still thinks he's cute <3
But she still doesn't like ElVira, either =[


----------



## shadow_lugia

Ohai guys, long time no see



		PHP:
	

[url=http://Thornstar.dragonadopters.com/dragon_124236][img]http://www.Thornstar.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_124236_22741_pixel.gif[/img][/url]



His name is Nafter :3 A cookie to anyone who knows why.

Yeah, you have to be a reading geek in order to know :P

Oh, and tell me when you give up.


----------



## Rai-CH

29% until Emeraldis is a teen~


----------



## Dragon

I'm a reading geek, and I don't know ;_; *freaks out and flails*

And I'm loooved~ You are all officially more awesome. :3


----------



## Taliax

Other than storm, I'm not sure which dragons should be on the banner, but banner=awesome. And I want to know! ;_;

Oh yeah, and 73% until Tenaera is an adult~


----------



## Invader Palkia

Whee, my egg will probably be hatched by the end of the day :D
I've decided I'll element it Air if It's male and Water if It's female. :D


----------



## shadow_lugia

Hmm, I would expect Cryptica to know :3 Since one of her previous avatars had Martin in it.

Or was that Darksong? Dammit, I can't tell them apart ;-;


----------



## Invader Palkia

2 percent until wyvern hatchy Meep :D
Now I've decided on names and elements for both Genders ^^


----------



## President Michael Wilson

Terror hatched!



Aw, look at that adorable little future killing machine


----------



## Invader Palkia

Aww, It's adorable x3

Thats what I'm getting after this wyvern too. But maybe a different element, I haven't thought about it yet.

Edit: HATCH'D!


----------



## Munchkin

@IP: Clicked. It can hatch now~
EDIT: Heh, you posted before me =P

Storm gave me 104 units of Red Aura~
Wyvern Egg gave me 52 Red Aura~
edRashtekaresket gave me 103 Dragon Fur~

Plymouth needs to hurry up so I can get a Fire Dino! D=
<3


----------



## Mad MOAI

Darksong had Martin in her avatar.

What is it you want to know?

DANG IT I NEED TO FEED MY DRAGONS

EDIT: Only "a bit hungry...?" I haven't fed them for days.


----------



## Rai-CH

Emeraldis is a teenager now!
Five levels until my water Furdragon :)

EDIT: image isn't updating XD


----------



## Sike Saner

Derp is _one percent of a level_ away from hitting level thirty and thus enabling me to get my last dragon. XD I don't know why that fact amuses me as much as it does. X3


----------



## Dragon

Storm is ancient, yaaaaaah~

And Embris is level 30, so Dino get~

There is a level 70 and up market, for special people :D *Storm is gonna be Silver in a bit*

EDIT: Silver Powder is 50,000 or any Aura, Gold is 100,000 of any Aura DDD: *trades in Dragon Scales*


----------



## Sike Saner

Got my last dragon:



[url=http://GraphiteStorm.dragonadopters.com/dragon_127093][img]http://www.GraphiteStorm.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_127093_9610_pixel.gif[/img][/url]


----------



## Flora

Oh I think I forgot to mention I HAVE A FLOATY GIRL:


----------



## S. E.

Magnus is a Teenager now~ 5 more levels until an Earth Eastern. :D


----------



## Dragon

Psst added~

And I'm at 40,000 Green Aura, almost there, Storm :3


----------



## Taliax

It kinda stinks you have to pay so much...


----------



## Dragon

Yeah, kinda.. 

But I still have my Silver Powder~



			
				Dragonadopters said:
			
		

> Storm is a silver dragon and gives you 50% (+265 Silver Dragon Aura/Day) more aura then a normal dragon!


SUCK IT


----------



## Taliax

EPIC~ Storm is awesomesauce. The end.


----------



## Invader Palkia

Congrats on Ancient/ Silver powder, Dragon! :D


----------



## Dragon

Thankies to you both~

Uh, have a pinch of leftover Silver Powder. *scrapes leftovers off ground*


----------



## Taliax

*Eats silver powder* Yum. :P


----------



## S. E.

Oh no! Taliax is going to turn to silver! D:


----------



## Taliax

*Turns Silver* :D


----------



## Dragon

Uh, uh.. *finds speck of gold powder*

Save yourselves! *throws*

And say hello to mah last dragon, Aren. A Fire Dino, because I'm turning Embris Gold~


----------



## Munchkin

*sneezes out Gold Powder*
I think I'm allergic...
*gets gold rashes*
=[

286% away from my own Fire Dino~
...is it just me, or do _way_ too many people have Fire Dinos?
Uhmm...
*will get a Fire Lizardus*
>=D


----------



## Dragon

I just got a Fire Dino because my source of Fire Aura, Embris, is gonna be a Gold Aura mine instead >:3


----------



## Sike Saner

My eastern turned out male, just as I'd hoped. 

And Sharra's only twenty-eight percent of a level away from becoming an ancient.


----------



## Munchkin

Dragon said:


> I just got a Fire Dino because my source of Fire Aura, Embris, is gonna be a Gold Aura mine instead >:3


Haha, there's nothing wrong with a Fire Dino. They're awesome <3
I just want to be strange and try to stand out. [/epicfail]

And Sike Saner, may I have a link to your profile, please?~


----------



## S. E.

Am I the only person who wants a Water Dino? :< Actually, I'm debating whether to get it or an Earth Eastern as my fourth. Whichever one I don't choose will be my fifth.


----------



## Rai-CH

I like the fire Dino the best because black and red look really nice together.

I'm 4 levels away from Water Furdragon~


----------



## Sike Saner

Melodic Harmony said:


> And Sike Saner, may I have a link to your profile, please?~


Here you go: http://www.graphitestorm.dragonadopters.com/ ^^


----------



## Munchkin

So _you're_ GraphiteStorm! I'd sometimes click your dragons from the front page, wondering who you were. =P
Most of your dragons don't like me, but Rulean and Arranon are usually pretty nice with the Lottery and all <3
Uhyhu is cuuute~
=3


----------



## Invader Palkia

Shining Eevee said:


> Am I the only person who wants a Water Dino?


Nope, I'm probably getting a Water Dino next too. I need those resources (Water Aura and Reptile scales), plus they look nice.

10 levels from ancient! 10 levels from my silver middy... o.o


----------



## JolteonShock

Does anyone know at what level Children become Teenagers?  My Fejern is level 23 with 13% until next level up.


----------



## Munchkin

Level 25. Plymouth recently became a teenager himself, actually~

If it says that your dragon "is developing" and "is going to be a [insert next stage here] soon" under the status messages, then the dragon will move to the next stage within three levels. For example, a Child would get that message to become a teenager at level 22, and actually _become_ a teenager at level 25.

Sorry, randomly felt like rambling about something~


----------



## JolteonShock

Oh, that's perfectly fine~  Thanks for the help!


----------



## Taliax

Thanks, I needed to know that too.


----------



## Munchkin

Haha, no problem =]

...
It feels like it's taking _forever_ for Plymouth to reach level 30! =/
He's currently 243% away from level 30, and my Fire Lizardus~
<3


----------



## Mad MOAI

Eh... how DO you get gold/silver powder anyway...?


----------



## Munchkin

I believe that when you get an Ancient dragon, either a new link is added that leads to a special store, or the current "Buy Materials" page is upgraded to include Gold/Silver Powder. I think we should wait for Dragon, though, to be sure =3


----------



## Dragon

There's a new link, sez 'LVL70&up Items'. You buy your Gold/Silver Powder for retarded high prices there~

Start saving your 50,000 or 100,000 of any Aura.


----------



## Munchkin

When ElVira gets to level 60, I'm going to start trading Blue Aura, Dragon Scales, and Dragon Fur for Green Aura =P
I wants a Gold Western =3
Silver Lizardus? Hmmm....


----------



## Sike Saner

Sharra has become an ancient! :D


----------



## Munchkin

HOLY CRAP!
She's beautiful! =D
Any plans on your first Silver/Gold?
Arranon gave me 112 White Aura~


----------



## Sike Saner

I'm probably not going to make any silvers/golds, tbh. I like the colors the dragons have as-is too much to alter them. X3


----------



## Coloursfall

Nine levels until Ancient Wyvren and about 20 until Ancient Furdragon over here :D

Also moony asked me to post her dragon's codes for her.

[url=http://MoonPanther.dragonadopters.com/dragon_23585][img]http://www.MoonPanther.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_23585_26166_pixel.gif[/img][/url]  [url=http://MoonPanther.dragonadopters.com/dragon_57369][img]http://www.MoonPanther.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_57369_26166_pixel.gif[/img][/url]  [url=http://MoonPanther.dragonadopters.com/dragon_89571][img]http://www.MoonPanther.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_89571_26166_pixel.gif[/img][/url]  [url=http://MoonPanther.dragonadopters.com/dragon_124985][img]http://www.MoonPanther.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_124985_26166_pixel.gif[/img][/url]


----------



## Invader Palkia

I just gave Ravuvu a Dragon scales hand bracelet, then wondered...

Where the hell would he wear that? He's a Wyvern, he ain't got no arms. x3 Same with rings... He doesn't have fingers x3

Er, anyways, he can wear items now.


----------



## Munchkin

ElVira, an Earth Wyvern, was my first dragon, and I just noticed that 0_o
Well, the adult has a claw on the top of the wing, so...a ring on each wing. And maybe she can fold her wing and the DS Arm Bracelet is big enough to fit, then when she spreads her wings, it's stuck, like, on her shoulder or something...? [/epicfail]
...sounds painful x3
Toe Ring, anyone? =P
Ravuvu decided to give me 57 Blue Aura~
Terra gave me 113 Reptile Scales~


----------



## Invader Palkia

My dragons just love giving reptile scales x3
And I kind get the ring thing, but the Bracelet would hurt X.x
Maybe they put it on their other leg or something instead..


----------



## Taliax

I actually haven't been paying much attention to my DAdopters lately. ^^;

EDIT: I'm 8 levels away from my next dragon~ Whatever dragon it may be...


----------



## Munchkin

See, a Wyvern has a microscopic arm directly in front of each wing, and Wyvern owners somehow manage to manufacture a microscopic Bracelet =3

...I'm about 1.5 levels away from a Fire Lizardus~


----------



## JolteonShock

3% until Fejern is a teen!
Then, bye-bye sleepy thing.


----------



## Mad MOAI

GARDENIA LEVEL 29

I seriously need to consider my next dragon....


----------



## Rai-CH

2 levels until Water furdragon~!

I tried to make a lv 30 Ring for Emeraldis but it broke ;___; I just wasted 300 Green Aura and 200 Dragon Scales for nothing...


----------



## S. E.

Well, I've changed up the original plan entirely. I think instead of an Earth Eastern I'll be getting a Fire Eastern, since I intend on making Automne a Gold, then either an Earth Dino or a Water Dino, which will most likely depend on its gender.


----------



## Dragon

Sike Saner said:


> I'm probably not going to make any silvers/golds, tbh. I like the colors the dragons have as-is too much to alter them. X3


But having a gold/silver moves you higher up the rankings :o

*must make the top 20*


----------



## Munchkin

I just realized that, after Storm, there's only one Air Western in the club. I'm going to get one after my Fire Lizardus. I hope the Western is a Male =3
95% till the Lizardus '-_-
I think I'll want ElVira to be Silver, while I think the Lizardus and Western should be Gold.
I have _forever_ to plan though =P


----------



## S. E.

@Melodic Harmony: That is, if you can afford it. You do realize that would cost 250k in aura for two Golds and a Silver. Better start saving.


----------



## JolteonShock

I'm offering all my reasources other the my Red Aura on the market to get more Red Aura.  I am going to get that Silver Powder.  I WILL GET IT!!
*cough*


----------



## Invader Palkia

I want a regular level 60 white ring to get more resources from Middy, right? So I spend TONS of resources on the materials, and what do I get? A SPECIAL WHITE RING. One that WON'T help me get more White Aura >.>

Meh, I'll replace the red ring she's wearing with it... I'll try and make another one..

Edit: WHOO. It worked this time, and now Middys giving me just over half a thousand white aura a day :D


----------



## Munchkin

Shining Eevee said:


> @Melodic Harmony: That is, if you can afford it. You do realize that would cost 250k in aura for two Golds and a Silver. Better start saving.


Haha, I have a while to save~
For starters, I should trade all my secondary resources for Green Aura, so I'm not tempted to make items instead =P


----------



## S. E.

Melodic Harmony said:


> Haha, I have a while to save~
> For starters, I should trade all my secondary resources for Green Aura, so I'm not tempted to make items instead =P


Then again, though, if you make good aura-producing items then it could pay off. That's what I intend on doing.


----------



## Taliax

I'm already saving up my white aura~


----------



## Rai-CH

97%...

I dunno if I'll make any of my future (and current) dragons gold or silver. By the way, what's everyone's dream team/group/whatever of dragons? Mine are-
Earth Western
Water Fur
Fire Dino
Air Wyvern
Lizardus of some sort


----------



## Invader Palkia

From what I've got, I want

Silver Eastern
Earth Western
Gold Fur
Air Wyvern
And Silver or water Dino, depending on what it genders when I get it.

Also, Child Wyvern get :D


----------



## Dragon

I'd have

Silver Western
Gold Western
Earth Furdragon
Water Eastern
Fire Dino

All I need is to save resources for a Gold powder, and I have my awesome-group~


----------



## Taliax

I'm not quite sure what I want yet, but I want at least 1 gold or silver. I'll probably get a gold dino and a silver eastern, but I don't know. I probably need a dino, though, although I might have a silver dino and a gold western.


----------



## S. E.

I'VE HAD A CHANGE OF PLAN _AGAIN_ wait why am I telling you guys

I'm thinking of getting a Fire Furdragon as my fourth, due to the whole wanting to turn Automne into a Gold thing, and then getting an Earth Eastern. If I do this, I won't have any Reptile Scale-producing dragons, but Reptile Scales are equivalent trade for Dragon Fur/Dragon Scales. Not only that, it doesn't matter if I don't have a dragon that can make use of Reptile Scales anyhow. That, and I don't like Fire Dinos for some reason.

*pokes* Hurry up, Magnus. D:


----------



## Munchkin

Fire Lizardus haha~
Don't mind about the gender =P


----------



## JolteonShock

I have about 22000 of my red aura.
But I need more...


----------



## Taliax

Nokael is a teenager~ Whee


----------



## Invader Palkia

Terras level 50, and Middys 8 levels from ancient :D
And I've only got about 11,000 white aura -.-"


----------



## S. E.

Eastern Dragon. :D

For first post: [url=http://TwilightEevee.dragonadopters.com/dragon_136404][img]http://www.TwilightEevee.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_136404_48054_pixel.gif[/img][/url]


----------



## Taliax

What element do you think you'll make it?


----------



## Rai-CH

Furdragon get! :D

[url=http://RaiCH.dragonadopters.com/dragon_135622][img]http://www.RaiCH.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_135622_76130_pixel.gif[/img][/url]


----------



## Munchkin

Meet Helena, named after Mt. Saint Helens~
=D

[url=http://Dawnwish.dragonadopters.com/dragon_135081][img]http://www.Dawnwish.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_135081_62438_pixel.gif[/img][/url]


----------



## S. E.

Earth Eastern GET~ I was hoping for a male, but whatever. After this I'm getting a Water Furdragon or a different Water element. I'm going to make Magnus a Gold rather than Automne, since he's the only repeat element.


----------



## Flora

Okay from what I have, this is my plan:

Kruo-Gold Fur
Ashes-Fire Lizard
Terrus-Earth Western
Float-Air/Silver (still thinking about it) Eastern
Water/Air (depends on what I make Float) Dino

I'm really happy, too; went to make Float a scarf and it turned out special. :D


----------



## Dragon

Waaaagh, added.


----------



## Invader Palkia

Kia's gonna be an adult soon! :D
Argh, still so far until 50000 White Aura...
I'm at about 15000 right now ._.


----------



## Rai-CH

Aquana is one level away from being able to wear items.

She's grown fast O.o


----------



## Dragon

You'll get there somedaaaaaaaay~

I have about 40000 White Aura now, I find people want to trade White Aura for Silver >:3

And since I make about 1000 Silver a day..

EDIT: I just checked, now I have 48696 White Aura :o

EDIT2: And holyshit I got my White Aura from nonobadkitty :O


----------



## S. E.

Ooh. Sierra can use items now. :3

13875 White Aura so far~


----------



## Taliax

1 level from my next dragon~ I wonder what I should get...


----------



## Rai-CH

Wyverns and Dinos are pretty cool. You should get one of those :D


----------



## Munchkin

I can has Child Lizardus =3

I only have 12,086 Green Aura =[


----------



## Mad MOAI

^22,383 red aura :<


CHILD LIZARDUS! CUTE!


----------



## S. E.

15255 White Aura, and Violet's going to be an Ancient in 10 levels. I think I've finally decided that I want her to be a Gold. My fifth dragon is going to be a Water Furdragon, though I might eventually decide to turn it into a Silver.


----------



## Taliax

:D
[url=http://Taliax.dragonadopters.com/dragon_148279][img]http://www.Taliax.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_148279_53071_pixel.gif[/img][/url]
It'll end up being water elemented. I'm not sure what my last dragon will be, though.


----------



## Invader Palkia

5 levels from ancient, half a level from Adult Fur, 3 levels until a Teenage Wyvern, and 9 levels from my next dragon..

And, I'm at about 22000 white Aura :D


----------



## JolteonShock

New Furdragon!

I don't know what element he'll (or she'll) be though.


----------



## Invader Palkia

Adult fur get :D
And 2 levels until Teenage Ravuvu. Still 5 until ancient Middy.

Also, names planned for my Water Dino (Next dragon 100%, cause I need a Water Reptile)
:D


----------



## Rai-CH

Emeraldis is 5 or 6 levels away from being an adult and Aquana became a child :D


----------



## Taliax

6% Away from hatched water dino~
Click?


----------



## Flora

Kruo's almost an ancient, Terrus is now an adult, and Float's about to enter puberty. Yay~


----------



## Taliax

I named my dino Daegor, going with my 'ae' somewhere in the name theme. My next dragon will probably be a gold eastern or western named Miraen. I think that works for a boy or a girl. I'm only 10 levels away from an ancient~


----------



## Dragon

Added, btw.

*has 55000 White Aura*


----------



## JolteonShock

Hatched my Furdragon, and named him Eofur.


----------



## S. E.

Huh, I didn't think Air Furdragons were very popular. But now everyone's getting one. Weird...? Actually, I guess the Earth Furdragons are even less commonplace, so.


----------



## Coloursfall

:D Hughes is a teen and I have a bit less than 4 levels until Ancient Wyvren~ yay~


----------



## Taliax

Shining Eevee said:


> Huh, I didn't think Air Furdragons were very popular. But now everyone's getting one. Weird...? Actually, I guess the Earth Furdragons are even less commonplace, so.


Air furs are the only furdragons I like, actually.


----------



## Invader Palkia

34000 White, yay :D
Almost got a Teenage Wyvern, about 3 levels until Middys Ancient |D

And I was gonna get an Air Fur too, until I saw the Air Wyverns (I like Wyverns more anyways, and besides I don't need 3 dragons that give me fur)


----------



## Taliax

Daegor can almost wear items~ I'm beginning to like dinos better now.


----------



## Rai-CH

Emeraldis is developing agian. She's gonna become an adult soon! :D

Aquana is nearly at 20, only about 12 or 13 levels until I can adopt a new dragon!


----------



## Suzuki

May I join?


----------



## Taliax

I think anyone can join. Welcome~


----------



## Suzuki

Thanks!


----------



## Coloursfall

He is developing. He is going to be an ancient soon.


:DDDDDD

Levels until ancient Wyvren - 3


----------



## S. E.

Speaking of developing, that's just what Magnus is doing. He's going to be an Adult in three levels~ Oh, and Violet's going to be an Ancient in eight levels, and right now I have about 20,000 White Aura.


----------



## Invader Palkia

Hey Suzuki ^^ I know you from GTS btw

Anyways, Ravuvu is a Teenager, but this is awesome:

She is developing. She is going to be an ancient soon.

OMG YAY
So in about 10 days (at least 8 methinks) I'll have my ancient!
Got... 34304 White aura right now. :D

So heres my updated wishlist.

Silver Eastern (Middy)
Earth Western (Terra)
Gold Fur (Kia)
Air Wyvern (Ravuvu)
and a Water Dino, which I'll make Silver if it turns out male.


----------



## Munchkin

Plymouth will be an adult in 3 levels~
=D
Helena is still so young, she's only at level 18~


----------



## Dragon

Welcome to the club, you can has... a speck of Silver Aura~ *throws*

Pfffaaaah, waiting on my 100000 White Aura. >_>


----------



## Mad MOAI

26040 red aura gaah

This is going to take forever ><


----------



## Taliax

Daegor is developing, and Alphaera will be ancient in 9 levels~


----------



## Munchkin

Plymouth has 89% until he's an adult <3
But Helena is _still_ at level 20. Oh well, I guess that's what happens when you don't put the pictures in your sig =3

I still only have 22,032 Green Aura =/


----------



## Rai-CH

Emeraldis will be an adult in 1 level~!
Aquana just reached lv.20, I'm gonna have to start making her new items now


----------



## Coloursfall

:D

[url=http://FullMetalCookies.dragonadopters.com/dragon_161603][img]http://www.FullMetalCookies.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_161603_25000_pixel.gif[/img][/url]


----------



## Lili

=D Can I join?


----------



## Munchkin

He's an Adult now~
I've decided to use his Blue Aura to make items for ElVira, and trade Helena's Red Aura for more Green Aura.
Right now I've only got 27,164 Green Aura '-_-

Since Helena doesn't make much Aura yet, I also usually trade Dragon Scales and Dragon Fur, if anyone has Green Aura that they can spare =3
Through Helena, I put about 100-200 Red Aura on the Resources Market every day or two.


----------



## Rai-CH

Emeraldis is an adult now! She looks so pretty~
Aquana is developing into a teenager in a few levels. These Dragons grow up so fast! I can get a few dragon in about 8 levels or so, just gotta decide whether to get a Dino or Wyvern next...


----------



## Munchkin

Get an Earth Wyvern! [/biased]
Or a Fire Lizardus, for Reptile Scales! [morebiased]

=D
28,433 Green Aura now~


----------



## Mad MOAI

29,286 Red aura.

This is going to take forever ><

Not that i already didn't mention this.


----------



## S. E.

Yay, Magnus is an Adult now~ And Sierra's gonna be developing soon~


----------



## Coloursfall

Heiderich just hit level 69! :D Go click him everyone!


----------



## Invader Palkia

Middys level 69, and I'm almost at 50,000 white aura (just in time!)
Also, 2 levels until my next dragon :D
...
Man, that was fast o.o"


----------



## Rai-CH

Wow, everyone's dragons are soon-to-become ancients, except mine :P


----------



## Mad MOAI

Well, you started later, so of course you're not soon-to-be-ancient ;)

29,601 red aura :<


----------



## Rai-CH

True, it's just that before everyone's dragons were only at level 50 or so.

It's pretty cool how fast these dragons grow compared to how long it takes a Dragon Cave dragon to hatch :P


----------



## Invader Palkia

Finally got 50000 white Aura~ :D
Now I can make middy silver as soon as she becomes ancient :3


----------



## Dragon

Waaargh no one wants to accept my unreasonable offers of Silver Aura for White Aura what is this faggotry :<


----------



## S. E.

Dragon said:


> Waaargh no one wants to accept my unreasonable offers of Silver Aura for White Aura what is this faggotry :<


With those prices, I'm not surprised.


----------



## Invader Palkia

Half a level until my Water Dino :D

Same with Middy until Ancient... Fweee I can't waaaiiit ^_^


----------



## Coloursfall

:3 my Eastern hatched! Meet Hohenheim the male water element!

Also less than a half-level until ancient!


----------



## Dragon

Faggotry being 5000 Silver for 7500 White :<

I dunno, it worked a while ago >_>


----------



## Mad MOAI

With a bit of trading I know have over 37000 red aura.

*goes to market*

EDIT: 50,000 red aura!~

Silver Lizardus ftw


----------



## Flora

I have over 50000 blue aura.  Halfway to Gold!


----------



## shadow_lugia

New dragon update:





		PHP:
	

[url=http://Thornstar.dragonadopters.com/dragon_164666][img]http://www.Thornstar.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_164666_22741_pixel.gif[/img][/url]

Yeah I guess I'm being kind of a jerk to you all, since this is all I post and I expect you to click them without any kind of reward :P Just think of the pretty pictures on the bottom as a reward.

Oh and Acuity is an ancient dragon (which I personally think is just a polite way of saying "cranky, old, wrinkled-up lady").


----------



## Flora

Apparently Float became Level 30 last night. XP

So I got:



A Dino.  Shall be Air or Silver, I believe.


----------



## Munchkin

Xoxis gave me 203 Green Aura I shall love him for all eternity~! =D

30,118 =/
Well, we're getting there~

Helena will be a teen in one level~
=D


----------



## Coloursfall

Level Up: 97%

Ok now you're just teasing me, Heiderich.

In other news, Hohenheim can use items in 2 levels~

ETA: AHAHAHA


----------



## Invader Palkia

and...



*goes to buy silver powder*
Ah, such a great thing to come home too.. :3


----------



## Dragon

Cungratoolatuns~

And and and stressed out at 63000 White Aura o.o'

EDIT: I lied, 83000~


----------



## Munchkin

Okay, now Helena obviously doesn't want to grow up. She's 5% away from teenager >.<

..
And my attempt to make a level 50 Ring for ElVira using Plymouth's Blue Aura to buy an Emerald failed '-_-


----------



## Rai-CH

Aquana is 2% away from becoming a teenager. I'm also trying to get a lot of Green Aura so I can make level 40 items for Emeraldis. So far, people have been buying my 500 Dragon Fur for 500 Green aura, but no one wants to touch my Silver Aura offer (which I think was deleted)


----------



## shadow_lugia

Yeah, this little guy. I named him Arn.

And he's just so damned _cute_ <3


----------



## Taliax

Wow this thread got a lot of posts while I was gone. O.o

Anyway, 5 levels from ancient Alphaera and 2 levels from adult Norkael. :D I have a very small amount of aura right now, though.


----------



## Flora

Okay I officially decided Dino will be Silver.

Air for now though:



[url=http://QueenOfHyperSquirrels.dragonadopters.com/dragon_164944][img]http://www.QueenOfHyperSquirrels.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_164944_17889_pixel.gif[/img][/url]


----------



## Dragon

Addedededededddedded~

And and Storm is level 80 :o

And and 88248 White Aura :o


----------



## Invader Palkia

Water Dino get :D

Wish she would've been male myself, but w/e


----------



## S. E.

This morning I totalled up all of my resources to see how much White Aura I'd have if I exchanged everything 1:1.

67,930

I'd already have enough to get a Silver once Violet turns Ancient (in four levels!), but I am determined to get a Gold first, perhaps even as my only Metallic. That said, I have a feeling I'll be the first here to get a Gold, since all of you people were in such a hurry to blow your Aura on Silvers. XP

(Oh, and Sierra became a Teenager two days ago)


----------



## Rai-CH

4 levels until I can get my next dragon. I'm going for an Air Wyvern next, or maybe a Fire Dino.


----------



## Dragon

NO

DRAGON WILL BE FIRST

But I don't really want to race, so if you do, yay~


----------



## S. E.

Dragon said:


> NO
> 
> DRAGON WILL BE FIRST
> 
> But I don't really want to race, so if you do, yay~


YOU'RE _WRONG_ Well, you do have more and older dragons, but the one thing I do have going for me is THE POWER OF SAVING (AND THAT YOU BLEW 50k AURA PRIOR). So. :3 Could be either.


----------



## Taliax

I'm not sure if dragon 5 will be gold or silver, but I honestly think most of the silvers are prettier. Gold gives more aura, though. :/

[offtopic]And I randomly wanted to add that the Meta Knight banner in your signature is awesomesauce. [/offtopic]


----------



## Dragon

YEAH 

...YEAH

WELL I HAS A 88000 OR SO WHITE AURA so thar?

Oh oh and Glade is Ancient~ I has two Ancient dragons~


----------



## Taliax

Lucky. D:< Still need around 4 more levels for Alphaera to be ancient.


----------



## S. E.

Taliax said:


> [offtopic]And I randomly wanted to add that the Meta Knight banner in your signature is awesomesauce. [/offtopic]


[offtopic]Thanks. Notory made it. :3 SHE'SBACKSHE'SBACKSHE'SBACK Say, 'Aholic just made a Meta Knight social group. I think he changed it to a non-invite group so you can join whenever. :3[/offtopic]

@Dragon: Um... you could have told me that before. DX Naw, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Taliax

[offtopic]Cool~[/offtopic]

On topic...
HURRY UP AND BE AN ANCIENT ALREADY
no0t that I can get any gold or silver powder, though. D:


----------



## JolteonShock

Fejern is now an aldult.
Five more levels until an ancient Wyvern.
CLICKCLICKCLICKCLICKCLICK
EDIT:  50 000 red aura.  Now, I need help with which dragon I should silver-fy.  Anyone have suggestions?
EDITEDIT:  Actually, I'm gonna either silver-fy my Wyvern or Western.  Western looks better, but my Wyvern would give me more resources, which I could use to buy more silver powder.
Ahhh!  Some much thinking!!
Let me do some calculation...Apparently, if I use my silver powder on my Wyvern..with all my items...It will take 57 days to get 50000.  Oh wait, with the Drargon Scales he produces, it will be 37 days.  Plus all my other dragons' resources...It might not be so bad.
[/END INCREDIBLY LONG PARAGRAPH OF RANDOM STUFF]


----------



## Munchkin

162% until Helena is at level 30. That means I can get another dragon~
Now I'm debating over whether to make it Air-element or Earth-element. I only need an Air-element dragon to be able to have all resources, but then again, if I get another Earth-element, I'll get more Aura faster, because ElVira is Earth.
Then again, I could just trade the White Aura away...

So I'm getting an Air Western next, probably, because I want a Gold Western. That is, if it turns out as a boy. If it's a girl...I don't know. I might make her Gold anyway. Then I'll probably finish with a Fire Furdragon after that =D

34,670 Green Aura '-_-


----------



## S. E.

@Melodic Harmony: Since this will be your fourth dragon, you can still get the Air element you need as your last dragon. Think of it this way: You get an Earth element to help with the Green Aura (not that it really matters, you can always trade all your other resources 1:1), you save your resources further, and then by the time you get your Air Western, you'll be that much closer to making it into a Gold. Not only that, it'll give you more time to change your mind if you're unsure.


----------



## Dragon

Hay hay yoo lookie this

 :3

Looks like I win, Shining? And I still have 11000 White Aura left over haha So it seems it might be possible to have a Silver or Gold hatchling, cool.


----------



## Munchkin

Hmm...good idea, SE. The question is, what do I get for the Earth element? I'm pretty sure I don't want a Dino, but I don't really like the Eastern all that much either...I'll probably double up on Furdragons so I can have one Gold, one Silver in the future. Earth Furdragon it is! =D

Helena is still at level 28...
I switched around the Rings after realizing that I had a level 20 Ring in my inventory, when Helena had only a level 10. So ElVira's new Ring is 1% better than her old one, same with Plymouth, and Helena's Ring is about 2 or 3% better than her old one. In the long run, I suppose it'll help...
I tried making a level 40 Ring for Plymouth, because it's his Blue Aura that I use to make items (I horde ElVira's Green and trade Helena's Red), but it failed =/


----------



## Mad MOAI

Cool, Dragon. SHINY

And your Haku avatar :)


----------



## Dragon

Cryptica said:


> And your Haku avatar :)


heeheeh Haku be awesum nao

I am _so very tempted_ to make all my dragons Silver and Gold, which might take a while. Hmm. I'll try again, but with Green Aura~


----------



## Munchkin

Haku = <3
Plain and simple =3

85% till my Earth Furdragon~
People almost never trade Green Aura for my Dragon Scales, Fur, and Reptile Scales, though. Maybe the amounts are put are too much? Hmm, I'll try to lower it to a few hundred per bunch...

35,546 Green Aura now...
I'll get the next dragon way before ElVira becomes Ancient, so...regardless of gender, the next Furdragon will be Silver and Plymouth will eventually be Gold. ElVira will probably end up silver, Helena Gold, and the future Western will end up Gold. Yay~


----------



## Rai-CH

Half a level until my next dragon~

I tried creating a lv 40 ring for Emeraldis, but it broke D: Then I tried creating a lv 30 ring for Aquana, and that broke too D: I'm having terrible luck at the moment

EDIT:

[url=http://RaiCH.dragonadopters.com/dragon_175621][img]http://www.RaiCH.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_175621_76130_pixel.gif[/img][/url]

New dragon! :D This will be an Air Wyvern when it hatches~


----------



## S. E.

[url=http://TwilightEevee.dragonadopters.com/dragon_176425][img]http://www.TwilightEevee.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_176425_48054_pixel.gif[/img][/url]

M-my last dragon... Eeeurgh... ;~;


----------



## Dragon

Both added~

And.. I've decided that Ed(rashtekaresket) is going to be Silver :o

With my epic resources, it won't take that long. And he is silver in DW...[/ramble]


----------



## Taliax

2 LEVELS TO ANCIENT :D
and 5 levels to my LAST DRAGON. ;_;


----------



## Munchkin

[url=http://Dawnwish.dragonadopters.com/dragon_177403][img]http://www.Dawnwish.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_177403_62438_pixel.gif[/img][/url]

Say hello to my future Earth Furdragon~
If it's female, I'll name her Moonlight or Moonwish and if it's male I'll name him Tartarus or Tantalus. Either way, he/she will eventually be Silver, because Plymouth will be Gold~


----------



## Dragon

Ohcraplate added~

My dragons are gonna be lonely when I leave for the next week :< Visit them often, you gaise~


----------



## Taliax

5% to ancient Alphaera, FIVE PERCENT~~~ :DDD Clicks are appreciated and if you don't I'll attack you with a spatula


----------



## Munchkin

Alphaera is Ancient~
<3

Tartarus is 262% from level 10 and being able to wear items~
Oh and the level 60 Ring I've been trying to make for ElVira has finally came through - she's wearing it now~


----------



## Dragon

Nyeh, I gave up on making items~ I'm just raising funds for Powder, now~


----------



## Lili

Dreet needs company ;-;. She's been lonely ever since I've been gone for a week.


----------



## Munchkin

42,370 Green Aura~
I'm getting closer to the Silver Powder! =D
Hmm...I wonder if I can save up enough for Gold by the time ElVira becomes an Ancient? She's at level 60 right now, with 61% to level 61.
If I do, Plymouth will become Gold~


----------



## Taliax

YES ANCIENT YES :DDD Not enough money for silver powder, though. :C


----------



## Munchkin

49,500 Green Aura and with what ElVira gives me every day, I'll have enough for Silver Powder by this time tomorrow~
Not that ElVira is even Ancient yet, though '-_-

I put all the items that boost secondary resource production in the Item Market. No need for them right now, all I want is aura =P


----------



## Taliax

YES YES YES~

I finally bought some silver aura and decided to get a wyvern, even though they're not my favorites. :D


----------



## Flora

GOLD YES

(darn image change)


----------



## Rai-CH

Emeraldis has hit Lv 50, Aquana is three levels away from being an adult and I'm about 13 levels away from my next dragon! :D

My next dragon would probably be a Fire Eastern next, since I've decided that I like Eastern dragons better than the Lizardus. My final dragon will be a Dino of some sort :)


----------



## Dragon

http://dragonwing.dragonadopters.com/dragon_57631 :3

I think I have the most metallics right now, I'm at three. :3

ALSO: In the rankings, I'm almost in the top thousand, at 1075 :o


----------



## Coloursfall

# He is developing. He is going to be an ancient soon.

*cackle* Ancient furdragon in 3 levels!

And Hohenheim hit teenager while I was away :3


----------



## Sylph

I made my baby gold~

Also. I forgot to add him here

[url=http://MoonPanther.dragonadopters.com/dragon_168968][img]http://www.MoonPanther.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_168968_26166_pixel.gif[/img][/url]

ETA: ....why isn't Havoc's image gold? I made him gold....


----------



## Coloursfall

Hard refresh (Ctrl+F5) and it will change


----------



## Dragon

Added, weehee~


----------



## Taliax

Solaena can wear items now~ And apparently I didn't add her either.

[url=http://Taliax.dragonadopters.com/dragon_188230][img]http://www.Taliax.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_188230_53071_pixel.gif[/img][/url]


----------



## JolteonShock

Now have a silver Wyvern and a Dino egg!~
YAY!


----------



## Dragon

Also added~

Anyone gonna make all their dragons metallic? I'm considering it.. >_>


----------



## Munchkin

I'm considering it too, but then again, I have a very long way to go. Then again, I actually do have plans for all my dragons and the last one I'm planning to get (a Western), so...
ElVira will be Silver, Plymouth will be Gold, Helena will be Gold, Tartarus will be Silver, and the Western I'll get will be Gold. Since that'll be a very long time from now that I have enough for all that, I'll make ElVira Silver first, since she makes the most Aura, then I'll make Tartarus Silver, so I have two making the same kind of Aura.

When a dragon is Gold or Silver, the amount of Aura they produce is instantly boosted by a lot, right?

...
Holy crap I just looked up the Ancient images again after going through old posts in this thread, and now I want an Air Furdragon...but I already have two furs >.<
I don't know...if I do end up getting another Fur instead of a Western, and it's a female, I'll never make her Gold or Silver.
If it's a male, he'll be another Gold.


----------



## Taliax

I'm only going to have one or two metallics. If I have two, one will be gold, and Solaena's already silver. If I get a gold dragon, it will probably be Daegor. I like my dragons the way they are, though. :/


----------



## Dragon

50% for Silvers and 100% for Golds, to be exact. :3 *laughs at ridiculous amount of Silver Aura has collected*


----------



## Munchkin

Can you change a dragon to Silver or Gold if it's already Silver or Gold? For example, say you wanted to make Storm a Gold dragon. Would that be possible?


----------



## Taliax

Huh, that's a good question. I'm still debating on whether or not to make Daegor gold. It'll be a while, though, anyway.


----------



## Dragon

Uh, once I get enough Aura I'll see, since I have nothing else to do with my Aura. >_<

Maybe you could ask on the forums?


----------



## Munchkin

Grove from DA said:
			
		

> Q: Can you change your dragon back to its original element if you make it Silver/Gold?
> A: Right now, it seems that there is no way to change back your dragons. However, it seems like you are free to change your dragon from silver to gold elements, or vice-versa. But if you decide to revert from gold to silver, you'll revert back to a 50% resource increase, the rates won't add up. You'd be wasting a lot of resources, anyways.


Also, you apparently can't buy Gold or Silver Powder with Gold or Silver Aura.


----------



## Dragon

Nope. That would be too easy >_> I got 10000 Silver in three days from Storm alone, so.


----------



## Taliax

You should trade your aura, then. C: Oh, and Solaena's a child now. :D


----------



## Munchkin

5 levels from Ancient >.<
Come on, ElVira!


----------



## Taliax

ElVira gave me 295 units of red aura. :D


----------



## Munchkin

...your dragons hate me >.<

Glad to see ElVira is being friendly. If she's ever impolite to you, let me know. I'll take care of it =P

Helena is 54% from Adult~


----------



## Rai-CH

Aquana is now an adult and Jetset is developing~ I can get my next dragon (Fire Eastern) in 8 levels.


----------



## Coloursfall

just a bit over 50% until I have an ancient air furdragon >w< Gogo Elric!


----------



## Munchkin

...your dragons hate me too ;_;

In other news, Helena is now and adult~
And I'm eight and a half levels until my last dragon =D
Hey guys, click on Tartarus =3


----------



## Taliax

Tartarus gave me 295 dragon fur, but then I ran out of times to play the lottery and couldn't win any on your other dragons. >:C


----------



## Coloursfall

ANCIENT FURDRAGON GET


----------



## Dragon

YAAAAAAAY FMC :3 You going to make him Gold, Silver, or not?


----------



## Coloursfall

naw, I am going to keep him air; I love the colour of air furdragons.


----------



## Taliax

^Me too~They're the only color of furdragons I like, actually.


----------



## Munchkin

I think I'm actually going to be able to save enough Green Aura for some Gold Powder before ElVira becomes an Ancient! =3
She's at level 67 with 31% until she reaches level 68, and I have 81,072 Green Aura. I'll make Plymouth a Gold first so that I can still collect Green Aura from ElVira, since she generates the most Aura right now. And my final dragon will be an Earth Western, to help with the Green Aura and will become Gold <3


----------



## Dragon

:< All my dragons are lonely cos I forgot about them for a while aaaaagh


----------



## Taliax

My dragons are always lonely, though from other people not visiting it instead of me.


----------



## Munchkin

Embris gave me 294 Red Aura~
And so did Alphaera. Same exact amount <3

lulz I'm rank 10,590 =P


----------



## Coloursfall

Rank: 3276 from total 114028 players. 

:D


----------



## Dragon

Ooh, I'm 1039 from 114032~

4 people joined since FMC posted :o


----------



## Munchkin

295 Green Aura from Heiderich~
294 Red Aura from Tenaera~

85,739 Green Aura so far...I think I'll beat ElVira~
Plymouth is going to be Gold when ElVira becomes an Ancient. Ooh, I'm excited! ^_^


----------



## Rai-CH

[url=http://RaiCH.dragonadopters.com/dragon_218251][img]http://www.RaiCH.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_218251_76130_pixel.gif[/img][/url]

New dragon! :D


----------



## Munchkin

That Egg gave me 294 Green Aura, the kind of Aura that I really need =3

Hey hey hey don't click ElVira I want to have 100,000 Green Aura before she becomes Ancient! D=
And she's only 10% away from Ancient...
Instead, how about clicking Tartarus so I can get an Earth Western? <3


----------



## Dragon

ADDED

AND I FORGOT TO CHECK ON MY DRAGONS AGAIN AAAAARRRGH

Though I never have to buy food since I have 9000 units already so thar


----------



## Taliax

2 levels to ancient Tenaera~ And my dragons were very hungry and lonely, I haven't checked on them in a while. ^^;


----------



## Munchkin

OMG YAY! =D

But I need just over 800 more Green Aura for Gold Powder. If these people would hurry up and buy the Blue and Red Aura I offered, Plymouth would be Gold already >.<

EDIT:

RAWR.


----------



## Taliax

Congragulations!


----------



## Munchkin

Thanks~
Tartarus is almost at level 30 now, too. So I can soon get an Earth Western~


----------



## Dragon

Congrats~ *confetti* It sucks when no one wants to buy your Gold/Silver aura for stupid prices, so get used to that.


----------



## Munchkin

[url=http://Dawnwish.dragonadopters.com/dragon_220609][img]http://www.Dawnwish.dragonadopters.com/dragonimage_220609_62438_pixel.gif[/img][/url]
Teeheehee =D


----------



## Taliax

Solaena is a teen now~


----------



## Mad MOAI

I KEEP FORGETTING MY DRAGONS DDDDD:

Oh well, Kyooaku is a cute ancient <3


----------



## Dragon

^UP THERE I ADDED YOU


----------



## Munchkin

Thanks~


Named Midas because he's going to be Gold~
I have three males. Two of which are the same species, even though I was hoping for a female >.<
Now with three dragons generating Green Aura, and one Gold~


----------



## Mad MOAI

...Random question, what _does_ happen if you feed your dragons an amount of food that's over their limit?

...*in 3-year-old voice* Do they _diiiie?_


----------



## Dragon

A message that says they can't carry that much pops up.

How anticlimatic DD:


----------



## Mad MOAI

Anticlimatic indeed.

Their arms must be too small to carry 50 objects smaller than pebbles...


----------

